# Justified?



## Otis Mayfield (Feb 4, 2022)

It looks like an assassination.

Police have a "no knock" warrant. They use the landlord's key to enter the apartment.

So, if it was Britain, and they could be 99% sure the guy was unarmed, he'd still be alive. But since it's America the cops were 99% sure he was armed, they shot him.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Feb 4, 2022)

So let me get this straight...the reason the man is dead is not because of the inherent danger and questionable constitutionality of 'no-knock' warrants.

The reason he is dead is because of one of his rights?

Ladies and gentlemen...Liberal logic. 


In case no one has told you today...you are mentally ill.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 4, 2022)

Shoot first, ask questions later


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 4, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> It looks like an assassination.
> 
> Police have a "no knock" warrant. They use the landlord's key to enter the apartment.
> 
> So, if it was Britain, and they could be 99% sure the guy was unarmed, he'd still be alive. But since it's America the cops were 99% sure he was armed, they shot him.



  That was murder, plain and simple.  These cops need to be charged with first-degree murder with special circumstances, and they need to get the death penalty when convicted.

  There is not any circumstance that justifies police entering anyone's home, and intentionally shooting a sleeping or just-awakened occupant.

  Here's a link to the article:









						Video: Amir Locke, under blanket, holds gun as Minneapolis police officers enter, fire 3 shots
					

Officers were at the downtown Minneapolis apartment unit to serve a search warrant in connection with a St. Paul homicide investigation. Locke was not the subject of the warrant.




					www.startribune.com


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Feb 4, 2022)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> So let me get this straight...the reason the man is dead is not because of the inherent danger and questionable constitutionality of 'no-knock' warrants.
> 
> The reason he is dead is because of one of his rights?
> 
> ...


Otis is our Commie Tommie.


----------



## Anathema (Feb 4, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> That was murder, plain and simple


No it’s not. If the police have a need to interact with you in this way, you’re already sub-human scum. If you fail to follow their commands, even more so. He deserved what he got.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Feb 4, 2022)

jbrownson0831 said:


> Otis is our Commie Tommie.


Unfortunately 'Otis,' is a very common occurrence in our culture .


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 4, 2022)

Cops entered the apartment with guns drawn.

Dude comes out from under a blanket with gun drawn.

Pretty simple math on this one...


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Feb 4, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Cops entered the apartment with guns drawn.
> 
> Dude comes out from under a blanket with gun drawn.
> 
> Pretty simple math on this one...



I couldn't see a gun.

You do see one cop signal to the cop next to him to stop shooting.










						Bodycam video shows man under blanket, holding gun before Minneapolis cop shoots
					

The footage shows Wednesday’s fatal shooting of Amir Locke by Minneapolis police at a downtown apartment. On Friday, the Hennepin County prosecutor said he and Minnesota Attorney General Keith Ellison will jointly review the case for possible charges.




					www.mprnews.org
				




Here's some more info. They say he had a gun.

Who sleeps with a gun in his bed?


----------



## marvin martian (Feb 4, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Shoot first, ask questions later



*Always *in places run by people like you. That's just how you are.

I knew this happened in a blue city before I even looked at the link, because this ALWAYS happens in blue cities.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Feb 4, 2022)

Ah, at 53 seconds into the video, it looks like he has a gun. You have to pause it to see it. At least there's a silver rectangle above his hand.

Guess the cops didn't feel safe enough to ask him to drop the gun.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Feb 4, 2022)

Things like no-knock warrants, FISA courts, and asset forfeiture seizure are some KEY indicators that you live in a slave state.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 4, 2022)

Anathema said:


> No it’s not. If the police have a need to interact with you in this way, you’re already sub-human scum. If you fail to follow their commands, even more so. He deserved what he got.



Here's hoping someday a SWAT team gets the addresses mixed up and breaks down your door by mistake looking for someone else so that you too can get what you deserve.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 4, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Guess the cops didn't feel safe enough to ask him to drop the gun.



You "guess?"  The guy is in HIS apartment carry a lawful gun he owns, and is awakened out of a sound sleep by a bunch of guys yelling at him?  And you "guess?"


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 4, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> *Always *in places run by people like you. That's just how you are.
> 
> I knew this happened in a blue city before I even looked at the link, because this ALWAYS happens in blue cities.


.

Don't be so negative all the time ...
If the SWAT team just knocked first, the guy might have had a chance to take at least one of them out.
However ... It doesn't look like having a slumber party at a murder suspect's house was a great idea.

.​


----------



## Anathema (Feb 4, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Here's hoping someday a SWAT team gets the addresses mixed up and breaks down your door by mistake looking for someone else so that you too can get what you deserve.


LOL. I’ll have at least 30 seconds warning thanks to the location of my new home and my security systems.


----------



## Flash (Feb 4, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> It looks like an assassination.
> 
> Police have a "no knock" warrant. They use the landlord's key to enter the apartment.
> 
> So, if it was Britain, and they could be 99% sure the guy was unarmed, he'd still be alive. But since it's America the cops were 99% sure he was armed, they shot him.


Because the criminals are the ones that use guns for crime.


Bob Blaylock said:


> That was murder, plain and simple.  These cops need to be charged with first-degree murder with special circumstances, and they need to get the death penalty when convicted.
> 
> There is not any circumstance that justifies police entering anyone's home, and intentionally shooting a sleeping or just-awakened occupant.
> 
> ...


If anybody needs to be charged with murder it is that filthy ass Negro Capitol police officer that shot an unarmed woman veteran that was protesting against a stolen election.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 4, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> I couldn't see a gun.



I certainly could.

Stevie Wonder could see that gun...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 4, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> You "guess?"  The guy is in HIS apartment carry a lawful gun he owns, and is awakened out of a sound sleep by a bunch of guys yelling at him?  And you "guess?"



There's nothing in that article to suggest that it's his apartment or that the gun was legally owned. 

I wouldn't be at all surprised if it turns out that he had the gun illegally...


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 4, 2022)

Anathema said:


> LOL. I’ll have at least 30 seconds warning thanks to the location of my new home and my security systems.



I'll be sure to let the authorities know that, thanks.  They are experts at defeating cheap crap like yours.  Honest people with nothing to hide don't need security systems, right?


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 4, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Here's hoping someday a SWAT team gets the addresses mixed up and breaks down your door by mistake looking for someone else so that you too can get what you deserve.


.

I'm lucky enough they would probably just call me from the road and say ...

_"Why don't you come on down the driveway and don't bring anything with you,
because we really don't want to have to come in there and get you."_


I would be like ...
_"Good call ... Be there in a minute ... Don't shoot."_

.​


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Feb 4, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> I couldn't see a gun.
> 
> You do see one cop signal to the cop next to him to stop shooting.
> 
> ...


Dimmer criminals.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Feb 4, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Ah, at 53 seconds into the video, it looks like he has a gun. You have to pause it to see it. At least there's a silver rectangle above his hand.
> 
> Guess the cops didn't feel safe enough to ask him to drop the gun.


..or shoot it out of his hand or just "wing" him like you would do, right??


----------



## evenflow1969 (Feb 4, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> That was murder, plain and simple.  These cops need to be charged with first-degree murder with special circumstances, and they need to get the death penalty when convicted.
> 
> There is not any circumstance that justifies police entering anyone's home, and intentionally shooting a sleeping or just-awakened occupant.
> 
> ...


Yep no knock needs to be eliminated. In Lima Ohio a few years back they  no knocked the wrong house and killed them. No knock is no good.


----------



## Anathema (Feb 4, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> I'll be sure to let the authorities know that, thanks. They are experts at defeating cheap crap like yours. Honest people with nothing to hide don't need security systems, right?


They already know. I make it a point to introduce myself to the local LEOs whenever I move. They have keys for the gates. It’s the distance between the street and the house along with the cameras/alarms that would give me the notice. Best $17K I spent when buying the house.

Honest people generally have the most to protect.


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 4, 2022)

Anathema said:


> They already know. I make it a point to introduce myself to the local LEOs whenever I move. They have keys for the gates.


.

I know what you mean ... It's almost like they respect you, or care ... And might even notice if you were missing.

.​


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 4, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> You must be the community sex offender.


.

Maybe your community just sucks.

President Obama lied when he said the government builds everything for you.
You have to put in some effort.

.​


----------



## Markle (Feb 4, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Shoot first, ask questions later


He was holding a gun and taking the gun out from under the blanket.  Should the police have waited until he fired first?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 4, 2022)

Markle said:


> He was holding a gun and taking the gun out from under the blanket.  Should the police have waited until he fired first?


I didn’t see a gun
I saw a guy under a blanket


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 4, 2022)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> So let me get this straight...the reason the man is dead is not because of the inherent danger and questionable constitutionality of 'no-knock' warrants.
> 
> The reason he is dead is because of one of his rights?
> 
> ...




Yep....if we simply didn't have any Rights, then the police wouldn't have to be afraid of the citizens.......like in china....if they know a crime has been committed, they scoop up the suspect, his family, his friends, and acquaintances, and simply beat them till somebody talks............see, if we had that here, then we wouldn't have accidental shootings.....


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 4, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> I didn’t see a gun
> I saw a guy under a blanket



.

The way you see things, you wouldn't even have known if it was a guy unless they told you.

.​


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Feb 4, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yep....if we simply didn't have any Rights, then the police wouldn't have to be afraid of the citizens.......like in china....if they know a crime has been committed, they scoop up the suspect, his family, his friends, and acquaintances, and simply beat them till somebody talks............see, if we had that here, then we wouldn't have accidental shootings.....


Sounds like a liberal utopia to me!

The real left is dead and buried. 

What we have now are little pocket dictators.

Little do they realize the boot comes down on everyone's neck equally.


----------



## Anathema (Feb 4, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> You must be the community sex offender.


No. I’m a gun owner, a self-defense proponent, and a strong supporter of law enforcement. I’m also an incredibly private person who doesn’t like people on my property or in my personal business. It’s in my best interest to maintain a positive relationship with the local LEOs.


----------



## Markle (Feb 4, 2022)

evenflow1969 said:


> Yep no knock needs to be eliminated. In Lima Ohio a few years back they  no knocked the wrong house and killed them. No knock is no good.


You have an interesting vocabulary.

"A few" is a phrase used to denote two or three of something.  The Lima, Ohio incident occurred more than "a few" years back.

How many million no-knock warrants have been safely carried out in fourteen years?

One out of every couple million airline flights crashes.  Do you not fly?


July 30, 2008  The Blade (OH)​Prosecutor Questions Justification For Lima Shooting​
*


			Latest News - Prosecutor Questions Justification For Lima Shooting
		

*​


----------



## Markle (Feb 4, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> I didn’t see a gun
> I saw a guy under a blanket


Then it is good you were not there.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Feb 4, 2022)

Markle said:


> You have an interesting vocabulary.
> 
> "A few" is a phrase used to denote two or three of something.  The Lima, Ohio incident occurred more than "a few" years back.
> 
> ...


Lol, a few is defined as a small number. Let's start there. Next the no knock warrant. They no knock my house. I have dogs they are going to alert me to someone s presence. I am armed and well armed. You come through my door with out telling me who you are there are going to be multiple dead bodies laying around. I. Have no kids living at home and am divorced. I am not going to hesitate what so ever in retaliation. The choke point you gotta get through to get to my bedroom is no joke. Then there are my dogs. They are not going to take kindly to your presence. The possible loss from no knock way out ways the possible gains.


----------



## Markle (Feb 4, 2022)

evenflow1969 said:


> Lol, a few is defined as a small number. Let's start there. Next the no knock warrant. They no knock my house. I have dogs they are going to alert me to someone s presence. I am armed and well armed. You come through my door with out telling me who you are there are going to be multiple dead bodies laying around. I. Have no kids living at home and am divorced. I am not going to hesitate what so ever in retaliation. The choke point you gotta get through to get to my bedroom is no joke. Then there are my dogs. They are not going to take kindly to your presence. The possible loss from no knock way out ways the possible gains.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 4, 2022)

If you did something correctly there is no need to lie. Here we have the cops lying about what happened once again.

 The man killed was not wanted, had no record and was legally armed. You are legally permitted to shoot people braking into your home which is what happened here. 

 We need to STOP no knock raids and I imagine things are going to get ugly if the police officers here are not held accountable.

Minneapolis police release body camera footage of fatal shooting of Black man, 22, during no-knock warrant


----------



## lennypartiv (Feb 4, 2022)

Police have a tough job.  So there's a little collateral damage now and then.


----------



## Death-Ninja (Feb 4, 2022)

I fully support the ending of no-knock entries.....


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 4, 2022)

pknopp said:


> If you did something correctly there is no need to lie. Here we have the cops lying about what happened once again.
> 
> The man killed was not wanted, had no record and was legally armed. You are legally permitted to shoot people braking into your home which is what happened here.
> 
> ...


You are legally permitted to shoot people breaking into your house right up until the second you hear, "Police, Police".

They are trying to split a red pubic hair on this one.  The police were wrong for not announcing they were police BEFORE crossing the threshold, but they did announce AS THEY CROSSED the threshold.  

Regardless, the moment you hear them shout Police, you stop.

It will be interesting to see what an investigation comes up with.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 4, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Police have a tough job.  So there's a little collateral damage .


 Unless it's you


----------



## BlindBoo (Feb 4, 2022)

Legalized Breaking and Entering and murder.  No knock warrants violate the 4th

The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no Warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by Oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Feb 4, 2022)

Crump said in a statement that Locke has no past criminal history and *legally possessed a firearm at the time of his death. *He compared Locke's killing to the botched raid that killed Breonna Taylor.



So, the deceased was legally armed and not bothering anyone at the time of his death.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 4, 2022)

Darkwind said:


> You are legally permitted to shoot people breaking into your house right up until the second you hear, "Police, Police".
> 
> They are trying to split a red pubic hair on this one.  The police were wrong for not announcing they were police BEFORE crossing the threshold, but they did announce AS THEY CROSSED the threshold.
> 
> ...



 Wrong. You will note that the boyfriend of Breonna Taylor was not charged.


----------



## BlindBoo (Feb 4, 2022)

Darkwind said:


> You are legally permitted to shoot people breaking into your house right up until the second you hear, "Police, Police".
> 
> They are trying to split a red pubic hair on this one.  The police were wrong for not announcing they were police BEFORE crossing the threshold, but they did announce AS THEY CROSSED the threshold.
> 
> ...


So every time some Home Invaders who are breaking down your door starts yelling "Police", law biding citizens have no recourse and must allow them into their homes.  What if they are not police but just yelled it to get entry into your home?

They are as unconstitutional as NYC's stop and frisk policy.  But there is no profit in the 4th Amendment.


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 4, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Wrong. You will note that the boyfriend of Breonna Taylor was not charged.


I'm not wrong. The article clearly states that the Police announced as they were crossing the threshold and they were making a stink about them not announcing BEFORE crossing the threshold.

Read your own posting.


----------



## dblack (Feb 4, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Police have a tough job.  So there's a little collateral damage now and then.


Which can be minimized by banning no-knock warrants.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 4, 2022)

These local yokel police departments in liberal cities see how their counterparts in Virginia has peaceful seniors like Paul Manafort and Roger Stone arrested, and figure its just standard operating procedure.


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 4, 2022)

BlindBoo said:


> So every time some Home Invaders who are breaking down your door starts yelling "Police", law biding citizens have no recourse and must allow them into their homes.  What if they are not police but just yelled it to get entry into your home?
> 
> They are as unconstitutional as NYC's stop and frisk policy.  But there is no profit in the 4th Amendment.


Not what I said at all.  Most thinking people -- clearly democrats would be excluded - Would take note that the people yelling police actually ARE police.  IF a banger were to yell police and all he was wearing was this hood colors, then may he rest in peace.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 4, 2022)

Darkwind said:


> I'm not wrong. The article clearly states that the Police announced as they were crossing the threshold and they were making a stink about them not announcing BEFORE crossing the threshold.
> 
> Read your own posting.



 I don't have to. Courts have ruled more than once that a person has a right to protect themselves in their own home.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 4, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> There's nothing in that article to suggest that it's his apartment or that the gun was legally owned.
> 
> I wouldn't be at all surprised if it turns out that he had the gun illegally...



  From this article…









						Video: Amir Locke, under blanket, holds gun as Minneapolis police officers enter, fire 3 shots
					

Officers were at the downtown Minneapolis apartment unit to serve a search warrant in connection with a St. Paul homicide investigation. Locke was not the subject of the warrant.




					www.startribune.com
				




_Crump and Storms said Locke has several family members in law enforcement and has no criminal history, and he was in legal possession of a firearm at the time of his death. Locke would not have been required to have a permit to possess the weapon in a private residence._​


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 4, 2022)

BlindBoo said:


> Legalized Breaking and Entering and murder.  No knock warrants violate the 4th
> 
> The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no Warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by Oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized.


Did anyone living in the areas close to this have a say in bringing this to the police attention? We never get this. Neighbors of the same cultural background complaining of any possible criminal issues.


----------



## BlindBoo (Feb 4, 2022)

Darkwind said:


> Not what I said at all.  Most thinking people -- clearly democrats would be excluded - Would take note that the people yelling police actually ARE police.  IF a banger were to yell police and all he was wearing was this hood colors, then may he rest in peace.


No knock warrants clearly violate the Constitutional Amendment protecting citizens against unreasonable searches and seizures.


----------



## theHawk (Feb 4, 2022)

pknopp said:


> If you did something correctly there is no need to lie. Here we have the cops lying about what happened once again.
> 
> The man killed was not wanted, had no record and was legally armed. You are legally permitted to shoot people braking into your home which is what happened here.
> 
> ...


What a crock of shit.  They announced themselves very loudly.

Criminal had a handgun and didn’t drop it.

Another roach exterminated, give the police a medal.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 4, 2022)

Markle said:


> He was holding a gun and taking the gun out from under the blanket.  Should the police have waited until he fired first?



  The police should not have burst into anyone's home, with guns drawn, and started shooting.  They illegally entered this man's home, and assaulted him, without any vestige of just cause for doing so.  This makes them the criminals.

  The seriousness of their crime is made worse, by the fact that they committed it under color of authority.

  Filth such as these give good cops a bad name.

  These murderers need to face the death penalty.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 4, 2022)

theHawk said:


> What a crock of shit.  They announced themselves very loudly.
> 
> Criminal had a handgun and didn’t drop it.
> 
> Another roach exterminated, give the police a medal.



 In every thread like this it doesn't take long for someone to come along and lie about what happened.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 4, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Police have a tough job.  So there's a little collateral damage now and then.



  In general, I agree, but in this case, there is simply no justification for what happened.  If they didn't go there with a specific intent to murder Mr. Locke, then at the very best, their actions showed a depraved-heart indifference to the likelihood that their behavior would result in the unjustifiable death of an innocent man.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 4, 2022)

Darkwind said:


> You are legally permitted to shoot people breaking into your house right up until the second you hear, "Police, Police".
> 
> They are trying to split a red pubic hair on this one.  The police were wrong for not announcing they were police BEFORE crossing the threshold, but they did announce AS THEY CROSSED the threshold.
> 
> ...



  So, all a real criminal has to do, is yell _“Police!”_ as it breaks into your home, and at that point, your right to defend yourself from it is nullified?

*Bullshit!*

  I do not care what an intruder claims to be.  If someone is breaking into your home, brandishing weapons, then you have an absolute right to assume that the intruder means to murder you, and to act accordingly.

  In the very rare case that police have any sufficient justification to burst into anyone's home unannounced, they had better be damn sure that they are breaking into the right home, and understand and accept that the consequences for being wrong may be very serious, up to and including being justifiably shot and killed by the occupants of the home and/or being tried and convicted of murder if they end up shooting an innocent occupant because they were careless, as these dumbasses were in this case.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 4, 2022)

theHawk said:


> What a crock of shit. They announced themselves very loudly.



  After they broke into his apartment, while he was still asleep.




theHawk said:


> Criminal had a handgun and didn’t drop it.



  He had no criminal record, and legally owned the gun that was in his possession.

  He absolutely had a right to try to defend himself against armed criminals who had broken into his apartment.  The fact that these criminals were police officers changes nothing.


----------



## Markle (Feb 4, 2022)

That's just goofy.

You refused to answer.  Should the police waited until the victim shot at the police before they fired?  Of course not.

Stuff happens.  Setting a goal of 100% perfection is foolish and accomplished nothing.

Do you believe that no knock warrants are issued willie nilly?  That a judge would would issue one for someone wanted for a string of burglaries or someone six months behind on their child support payments?

I do support the death penalty.  If a cop is killed and it is not premeditated, life without parole.  If it is an ambush or something similar, the death penalty.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Feb 4, 2022)

Markle said:


> That's just goofy.
> 
> You refused to answer.  Should the police waited until the victim shot at the police before they fired?  Of course not.
> 
> ...



1. He was asleep in bed.

2. People broke into his apartment.

3. He grabbed his legally acquired handgun which he might've bought because of all the break-ins in the neighborhood.

4. They didn't even tell him to drop it. The just opened up on him.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Feb 4, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> It looks like an assassination.
> 
> Police have a "no knock" warrant. They use the landlord's key to enter the apartment.
> 
> So, if it was Britain, and they could be 99% sure the guy was unarmed, he'd still be alive. But since it's America the cops were 99% sure he was armed, they shot him.


Yup, for every gun in America, there's a stoopid American owning it. Until America gets to grips with guns, it's a third world country when it comes to gun sense and control.


----------



## marvin martian (Feb 4, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> 1. He was asleep in bed.
> 
> 2. People broke into his apartment.
> 
> ...



This is the reality in places run by people like you. Life is cheap in the blue cities.


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 4, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> So, all a real criminal has to do, is yell _“Police!”_ as it breaks into your home, and at that point, your right to defend yourself from it is nullified?
> 
> *Bullshit!*
> 
> ...


I never figured you to be as fucking stupid at the rest of them.  Most thinking people will look when they hear "police".  Of course, if you and the rest of the fucking losers want to just start shooting blindly and asking questions later.  It's your jail time.


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 4, 2022)

BlindBoo said:


> No knock warrants clearly violate the Constitutional Amendment protecting citizens against unreasonable searches and seizures.


I have not even addressed the "no-knock" issue.  I was specifically replying to a very specific remark.

You, like everyone else, have differing opinions of what is 'unreasonable'.

I've never been a fan of the 'no-knock' warrant.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 4, 2022)

Darkwind said:


> I'm not wrong. The article clearly states that the Police announced as they were crossing the threshold and they were making a stink about them not announcing BEFORE crossing the threshold.
> 
> Read your own posting.


So they can kick your door down first and then yell Police, you do know in Georgia if someone is kicking your door in you can shoot through the door.


----------



## Markle (Feb 4, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> 1. He was asleep in bed.
> 
> 2. People broke into his apartment.
> 
> ...


"*Locke is moving beneath the blanket, a handgun emerging in his right hand before one of the officers' fires three times*, knocking Locke to the floor."

They were serving a warrant for murder.

Like I said.  Stuff happens.  It was tragic.  Is it enough to switch the balance and give the advantage to the criminal?  A resounding NO.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 4, 2022)

Markle said:


> "*Locke is moving beneath the blanket, a handgun emerging in his right hand before one of the officers' fires three times*, knocking Locke to the floor."
> 
> They were serving a warrant for murder.
> 
> Like I said.  Stuff happens.  It was tragic.  Is it enough to switch the balance and give the advantage to the criminal?  A resounding NO.


Of course not, as long as, the victims are black.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 4, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Yup, for every gun in America, there's a stoopid American owning it. Until America gets to grips with guns, it's a third world country when it comes to gun sense and control.



  Thank you for reminding us Americans, once again, why it is that we kicked the British filth out of our country almost two and a half centuries ago.

  And it was Americans owning guns that made it possible for us to do so.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Feb 4, 2022)

Markle said:


> "*Locke is moving beneath the blanket, a handgun emerging in his right hand before one of the officers' fires three times*, knocking Locke to the floor."
> 
> They were serving a warrant for murder.
> 
> Like I said.  Stuff happens.  It was tragic.  Is it enough to switch the balance and give the advantage to the criminal?  A resounding NO.



It was the wrong guy, but the right house.

A lot of us who post in this forum are within easy reach of a firearm when we're in bed.

A lot of us, when waking up to the noise of a bunch of guys breaking in, might reach for that gun.

That's no reason to shoot us. Not in our own beds.


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 4, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> That was murder, plain and simple.  These cops need to be charged with first-degree murder with special circumstances, and they need to get the death penalty when convicted.
> 
> There is not any circumstance that justifies police entering anyone's home, and intentionally shooting a sleeping or just-awakened occupant.
> 
> ...


A similar situation happened in Modesto, CA some years ago.  The cops entered a home in a low income area  that supposedly had illegal drugs on the premises at like 6 a.m.  The sleeping family was roused and a larger than average 12 year old boy emerged from his bedroom to be slammed to the floor and a boot placed on his neck.  The officer, armed with a shotgun, pointed it at the youth and the gun was triggered by part of the officer's uniform, killing the young man.  No drugs were found.  To my knowledge, the officer was exonerated.  I feel it was a miscarriage of justice.


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 4, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> It was the wrong guy, but the right house.
> 
> A lot of us who post in this forum are within easy reach of a firearm when we're in bed.
> 
> ...


One of the few times, I agree with you Otis.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 4, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> A similar situation happened in Modesto, CA some years ago.  The cops entered a home in a low income area  that supposedly had illegal drugs on the premises at like 6 a.m.  The sleeping family was roused and a larger than average 12 year old boy emerged from his bedroom to be slammed to the floor and a boot placed on his neck.  The officer, armed with a shotgun, pointed it at the youth and the gun was triggered by part of the officer's uniform, killing the young man.  No drugs were found.  To my knowledge, the officer was exonerated.  I feel it was a miscarriage of justice.



  I remember a case, in Ventura, from the 1990s.

  A sheriff team launched a similar raid on the home of a man named Donald Scott.  They had a warrant to search his ranch for marijuana plants, but they chose to serve this warrant by breaking into his house unannounced.  He emerged from his bedroom, in response to the sound of his door being broken and his wife screaming, with a gun in his hand, and they shot him and killed him.

  No marijuana or any other contraband was found anywhere on his property, and no credible explanation ever emerged as to what cause the police thought they had to suspect that they might find any such thing.  The local sheriff department's conclusion cleared the officers of any wrongdoing, but the state attorney general issued a report of his own investigation, which found that the likely motive for the raid was to try to seize Mr. Scott's property under asset forfeiture procedures.  One of the officers sued the attorney general for libel, but the suit was tossed out and that officer forced to pay the legal costs that it inflicted on the attorney general.

  In general, I tend to be supportive of law enforcement, but power does tend to corrupt, and it is crucial that society exercise vigilance over any use of power by government.  A quote popularly but incorrectly attributed to George Washington seems to very well express my attitude toward police, and toward government as a whole…

_“Government is not reason, it is not eloquence,—it is force! Like fire, it is a dangerous servant, and a fearful master; never for a moment should it be left to irresponsible action.”_​
  It seems to me that the all-too-common instances of such powers as no-knock warrants and asset forfeiture being abused to the harm of innocent citizens are exactly the sort of thing that this statement means to warn against.  We need to delegate to government the powers that it needs to protect us from criminals, but we also need to be very strictly vigilant against instances of those in whom this power is entrusted acting themselves as criminals; and where it happens, we need to make sure that those who abuse such powers are very harshly held accountable.  The death penalty is not in the least an inappropriate consequence for any public servant whose abuse of the powers with which he is entrusted results in the death of an innocent citizen.


  I now find myself reminded of something I read a very long time ago.  Most of the context is long forgotten, but the core point was to describe a society in which a judge sat on a bench upholstered with the skin of the last judge to have held his position, and to have been convicted of abusing the power of that position—a grim and constant reminder to the current judge of the seriousness with which any abuse of his position would be treated.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 4, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> It looks like an assassination.
> 
> Police have a "no knock" warrant. They use the landlord's key to enter the apartment.
> 
> So, if it was Britain, and they could be 99% sure the guy was unarmed, he'd still be alive. But since it's America the cops were 99% sure he was armed, they shot him.


After 13 years of lib lies about  white racism and the cops I’m burned out

knowing that most police shooting of black people are justified I just dont care anymore about the occasional Ooops

Better luck next time


----------



## whitehall (Feb 4, 2022)

A "no knock warrant" is a serious thing. The Police Officers had to justify the warrant application to a Judge. Strangely enough or not so strangely the warrant isn't part of the story.


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 4, 2022)

Superbadbrutha said:


> So they can kick your door down first and then yell Police, you do know in Georgia if someone is kicking your door in you can shoot through the door.


No sane gun owner fires blindly through a door.  Da fuq?


----------



## pknopp (Feb 4, 2022)

Darkwind said:


> No sane gun owner fires blindly through a door.  Da fuq?



Louisville Police Fire Brett Hankison, Officer in Breonna Taylor Shooting (Published 2020)


----------



## petro (Feb 4, 2022)

He was  armed and pulled the gun.
Police clearly identified themselves all the way in and down the hallway...


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 4, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Louisville Police Fire Brett Hankison, Officer in Breonna Taylor Shooting (Published 2020)


Way to miss the mark.  So, what happened to them, and how does that address the fact that I'm talking about American citizens who are responsible gun owners who would not consider shooting blindly through a door a good, legal, or responsible thing.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 4, 2022)

Darkwind said:


> Way to miss the mark.  So, what happened to them, and how does that address the fact that I'm talking about American citizens who are responsible gun owners who would not consider shooting blindly through a door a good, legal, or responsible thing.



 He was fired. A few years ago he would not have been. He would have been awarded a medal for "bravery". 

 My link is about an American citizen who shot blindly.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 4, 2022)

Darkwind said:


> Way to miss the mark.  So, what happened to them, and how does that address the fact that I'm talking about American citizens who are responsible gun owners who would not consider shooting blindly through a door a good, legal, or responsible thing.



 What about showing up to the gun range drunk?

A Jacksonville police SWAT officer was fired after showing up drunk at a gun range. Now he's getting his job back.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 4, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> I couldn't see a gun.
> 
> You do see one cop signal to the cop next to him to stop shooting.
> 
> ...


The dead guy, after the police make sure to "find" it.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 4, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Police have a tough job.  So there's a little collateral damage now and then.


Here's hoping the next "collateral damage" is you.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 4, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Crump said in a statement that Locke has no past criminal history and *legally possessed a firearm at the time of his death. *He compared Locke's killing to the botched raid that killed Breonna Taylor.
> 
> 
> 
> So, the deceased was legally armed and not bothering anyone at the time of his death.



Cops should go down for murder one with special circumstances. They should each get a year in maximum security's general population, with "BAD COP" branded on their faces.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 4, 2022)

theHawk said:


> What a crock of shit.  They announced themselves very loudly.
> 
> Criminal had a handgun and didn’t drop it.
> 
> Another roach exterminated, give the police a medal.


You'd be cheering the Gestapo as they herded Jews into boxcars.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 4, 2022)

pknopp said:


> In every thread like this it doesn't take long for someone to come along and lie about what happened.


Yes, you do.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 4, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Shoot first, ask questions later


It is what they did with Babbitt. Should not be a problem.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 4, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> After 13 years of lib lies about  white racism and the cops I’m burned out
> 
> knowing that most police shooting of black people are justified I just dont care anymore about the occasional Ooops
> 
> Better luck next time


Brush your teeth, I can smell the jackboot polish from here.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 4, 2022)

Jarlaxle said:


> Brush your teeth, I can smell the jackboot polish from here.


Thats a lie

you are just pissed that I’m not taking your bs seriously anymore


----------



## Captain Caveman (Feb 4, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Thank you for reminding us Americans, once again, why it is that we kicked the British filth out of our country almost two and a half centuries ago.
> 
> And it was Americans owning guns that made it possible for us to do so.


You guys can only do 3 things in gun debates, without fail, everytime.

1. You default to Rights
2. Guns are for protection
3. Independence war. And even then, you fuck up the detail on the war. 

And that's it, the discussion just ends up at those three points. You don't have the brain capacity to get past that.


----------



## Markle (Feb 5, 2022)

pknopp said:


> What about showing up to the gun range drunk?
> 
> A Jacksonville police SWAT officer was fired after showing up drunk at a gun range. Now he's getting his job back.


Say wut?


----------



## fncceo (Feb 5, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Guess the cops didn't feel safe enough to ask him to drop the gun.



In a society where it's perfectly acceptable to be racked with fear at the sight of seeing Donald Trump's name written in chalk on a sidewalk ... 

... you shouldn't have to ask someone not to point a gun at you.

It pretty much goes without saying that if you point a gun at a police officer you're probably not going to easily acquiesce to a plea of, "please drop your gun, if you don't mind".


----------



## fncceo (Feb 5, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> You default to Rights



Everyone's default position should be to their rights.  We have rights for a reason.

I don't question your right not to have soldier's billeted in your home.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 5, 2022)

fncceo said:


> In a society where it's perfectly acceptable to be racked with fear at the sight of seeing Donald Trump's name written in chalk on a sidewalk ...
> 
> ... you shouldn't have to ask someone not to point a gun at you.
> 
> It pretty much goes without saying that if you point a gun at a police officer you're probably not going to easily acquiesce to a plea of, "please drop your gun, if you don't mind".



  The same is equally true in the other direction.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 5, 2022)

Anathema said:


> No it’s not. If the police have a need to interact with you in this way, you’re already sub-human scum. If you fail to follow their commands, even more so. He deserved what he got.


The victim isn't named in the warrant....

But keep licking those boots


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 5, 2022)

Darkwind said:


> You are legally permitted to shoot people breaking into your house right up until the second you hear, "Police, Police".
> 
> They are trying to split a red pubic hair on this one.  The police were wrong for not announcing they were police BEFORE crossing the threshold, but they did announce AS THEY CROSSED the threshold.
> 
> ...


A good way for actual criminals to get the drop on someone -- just yell police when you illegally break into their home -- and if you are convincing enough -- you no longer have to worry about the homeowner defending themselves


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 5, 2022)

Markle said:


> That's just goofy.
> 
> You refused to answer.  Should the police waited until the victim shot at the police before they fired?  Of course not.
> 
> ...


Do you know the warrant was for seizing property and not a person?

Second of all, the person who was killed was not A SUSPECT NOR WAS HE EVEN NAMED IN THE WARRANT

Why is it necessary to conduct a no-knock warrant to seize property?


----------



## pknopp (Feb 5, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> You guys can only do 3 things in gun debates, without fail, everytime.
> 
> 1. You default to Rights


 
 Because they don't exist? They should be ignored?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 5, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Because they don't exist? They should be ignored?


Never a good retort when someone says "You guys always resort to your rights"


----------



## Captain Caveman (Feb 5, 2022)

fncceo said:


> Everyone's default position should be to their rights.  We have rights for a reason.
> 
> I don't question your right not to have soldier's billeted in your home.


Here's a challenge. Try to debate guns without saying Rights, Protection and Independence War. If you're American, impossible.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Feb 5, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Because they don't exist? They should be ignored?


You default to Rights, Protection and Independence War. No brain capacity left.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 5, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> You default to Rights, Protection and Independence War. No brain capacity left.


Is it not a Constitutionally protected right??

Also a constitutionally protected right is freedom from unreasonable search and seizure -- of which this case is one of them


----------



## Captain Caveman (Feb 5, 2022)

Come on fncceo  and pknopp , let's talk about guns in society but you can't mention Rights, Protection and independence War. Let's see how far your retarded brains can go


----------



## pknopp (Feb 5, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> You default to Rights, Protection and Independence War. No brain capacity left.



 We have the right to own guns just the same as we have a right to free speech. The Founders of this country wanted people to be able to protect themselves from situation just as we see here. 

 As the abuse of things like No Knock warrants get further exposed, I'm going to argue more and more will arm themselves. You may support a police state but I do not.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 5, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Come on fncceo  and pknopp , let's talk about guns in society but you can't mention Rights, Protection and independence War. Let's see how far your retarded brains can go



 I also will not reply to someone that can only reply in such a juvenile manner.


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 5, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> It looks like an assassination.
> 
> Police have a "no knock" warrant. They use the landlord's key to enter the apartment.
> 
> So, if it was Britain, and they could be 99% sure the guy was unarmed, he'd still be alive. But since it's America the cops were 99% sure he was armed, they shot him.


He was armed.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Feb 5, 2022)

pknopp said:


> I also will not reply to someone that can only reply in such a juvenile manner.


Come on, let's talk about guns like adults. It's the kids that default back to Rights, Protection and Independence War.

So let's talk about gun size, guns in public and concealment in a civilised society. Let's talk about gun responsibility in society.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 5, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> He was armed.



 Legally. The person they were after wasn't even there. They were on a wild goose chase.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Feb 5, 2022)

pknopp said:


> We have the right to own guns just the same as we have a right to free speech. The Founders of this country wanted people to be able to protect themselves from situation just as we see here.
> 
> As the abuse of things like No Knock warrants get further exposed, I'm going to argue more and more will arm themselves. You may support a police state but I do not.


No knock warrants in the UK? What's them?


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 5, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Legally. The person they were after wasn't even there. They were on a wild goose chase.


Black neighborhoods need to start voting for gun rights, so cops won’t go barging in neighborhoods where guns are outlawed. They weren’t expecting that


----------



## pknopp (Feb 5, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> Black neighborhoods need to start voting for gun rights, so cops won’t go barging in neighborhoods where guns are outlawed. They weren’t expecting that



 You do not vote for gun rights. They are right there in the Constitution. Guns are not outlawed in any neighborhood.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Feb 5, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It is what they did with Babbitt. Should not be a problem.




Ashli Babbit believed in trump's B.S. and that's what got her killed.

trump fired up the crowd, got the shit storm going, then he ran over to the White House to watch the riot from the safety of his bedroom.


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 5, 2022)

pknopp said:


> You do not vote for gun rights. They are right there in the Constitution. Guns are not outlawed in any neighborhood.


Like 7 ppl legally own a gun in New York City


----------



## Captain Caveman (Feb 5, 2022)

fncceo pknopp


----------



## pknopp (Feb 5, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> Like 7 ppl legally own a gun in New York City



 That's up to them. If people aren't interested in owning a gun, laws will make no difference. I fully support people's rights to own a gun but I do not own one.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 5, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> Black neighborhoods need to start voting for gun rights, so cops won’t go barging in neighborhoods where guns are outlawed. They weren’t expecting that


Most black folks support gun rights.....

Since most black folks know that the INITIAL TARGET for most of the country's early gun control laws were aimed at disarming black people...

This goes back to the days of Reconstruction.......but if I educate you on it; you may whine CRT


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 5, 2022)

evenflow1969 said:


> Lol, a few is defined as a small number. Let's start there. Next the no knock warrant. They no knock my house. I have dogs they are going to alert me to someone s presence. I am armed and well armed. You come through my door with out telling me who you are there are going to be multiple dead bodies laying around. I. Have no kids living at home and am divorced. I am not going to hesitate what so ever in retaliation. The choke point you gotta get through to get to my bedroom is no joke. Then there are my dogs. They are not going to take kindly to your presence. The possible loss from no knock way out ways the possible gains.


.

Maybe they will catch it all on body cam video and we can discuss what mistakes you made then.

.​


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 5, 2022)

pknopp said:


> That's up to them. If people aren't interested in owning a gun, laws will make no difference. I fully support people's rights to own a gun but I do not own one.


So you’re OK with the only regulation for guns is The raw naked second amendment law?


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 5, 2022)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Most black folks support gun rights.....
> 
> Since most black folks know that the INITIAL TARGET for most of the country's early gun control laws were aimed at disarming black people...
> 
> This goes back to the days of Reconstruction.......but if I educate you on it; you may whine CRT


You’re already whining.. Black people obviously don’t support gun ownership or I’ll say what it vote for Democrats


----------



## pknopp (Feb 5, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> So you’re OK with the only regulation for guns is The raw naked second amendment law?



 The Constitution lays it all out. It's not that difficult.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 5, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> You’re already whining.. Black people obviously don’t support gun ownership or I’ll say what it vote for Democrats



 Well you can understand why can't you? This guy was a legal law abiding gun owner and had the cops break into where he was staying and killed him.

 Same thing happened to Breonna Taylor because her boyfriend was legally armed.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 5, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> You’re already whining.. Black people obviously don’t support gun ownership or I’ll say what it vote for Democrats


Because most black people don't have the luxury of being single issue voters.....

Why would they vote for a so-called "gun rights" party if that party is against 928727272 other policies that most black folks support??

And as has been evidenced on this very post -- Conservatives don't really view black folks constitutional rights as worthy of protection as other folks.....Since without even reading the fucking story, all of these conservatives automatically threw all of these "constitutional rights" out of the window for the victim....


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 5, 2022)

pknopp said:


> The Constitution lays it all out. It's not that difficult.


So the only law for gun ownership is the second amendment? Felons can own guns.. nice


----------



## pknopp (Feb 5, 2022)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Because most black people don't have the luxury of being single issue voters.....
> 
> Why would they vote for a so-called "gun rights" party if that party is against 928727272 other policies that most black folks support??
> 
> And as has been evidenced on this very post -- Conservatives don't really view black folks constitutional rights as worthy of protection as other folks.....Since without even reading the fucking story, all of these conservatives automatically threw all of these "constitutional rights" out of the window for the victim....



 Vote the other party and you vote for people who support what happened here.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 5, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> So the only law for gun ownership is the second amendment? Felons can own guns.. nice



 I try and reply in a decent manner but sometimes it is hard when replying to someone as ignorant as you are of our laws. The Constitution also defines how one can have their rights removed through due process. I stated that it is all in the Constitution. Just because you do not understand the Constitution changes nothing.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 5, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Vote the other party and you vote for people who support what happened here.


In comparison to what??

Read my signature....

We don't delude ourselves into believing we have an ally in the realm of the 2 political parties -- so we use our right to vote as a tool in the toolbox -- and not the entire toolbox...


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 5, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Well you can understand why can't you? This guy was a legal law abiding gun owner and had the cops break into where he was staying and killed him.
> 
> Same thing happened to Breonna Taylor because her boyfriend was legally armed.


And I explained why cops would embarge in like this.. if black neighborhoods armed themselves.. Didn’t allow gun free towns to exist in their communities cops wouldn’t go barging in. Stop voting for Democrats


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 5, 2022)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Because most black people don't have the luxury of being single issue voters.....
> 
> Why would they vote for a so-called "gun rights" party if that party is against 928727272 other policies that most black folks support??
> 
> And as has been evidenced on this very post -- Conservatives don't really view black folks constitutional rights as worthy of protection as other folks.....Since without even reading the fucking story, all of these conservatives automatically threw all of these "constitutional rights" out of the window for the victim....


You’re not a victim stop making bad decisions vote for what you need. Be an individual.. And you’ll find out that the common identity is that a gun ownership


----------



## pknopp (Feb 5, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> And I explained why cops would embarge in like this.. if black neighborhoods armed themselves.. Didn’t allow gun free towns to exist in their communities cops wouldn’t go barging in. Stop voting for Democrats



 There is no such thing as a "gun free town" and I will have no reason to further reply to your fiction.


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 5, 2022)

pknopp said:


> I try and reply in a decent manner but sometimes it is hard when replying to someone as ignorant as you are of our laws. The Constitution also defines how one can have their rights removed through due process. I stated that it is all in the Constitution. Just because you do not understand the Constitution changes nothing.


So you don’t know the second amendment lol


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 5, 2022)

pknopp said:


> There is no such thing as a "gun free town" and I will have no reason to further reply to your fiction.


Chicago one


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 5, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> You’re not a victim stop making bad decisions vote for what you need. Be an individual.. And you’ll find out that the common identity is that a gun ownership


Who said anything about being a victim??

I am not a single issue voter....

Not a single policy proposed by a Liberal has made it harder for me to own a gun.....Liberals didn't pass the Mumford Act; Conservatives pushed that and Reagan signed it...




And I don't whine over any assault-weapons ban because I am not a right-wing ammosexual; I still have access to gun ownership despite all the fearmonger from you conservative morons...



How come yo goofy ass keep dodging the TOPIC??

This man was not named in the WARRANT...the warrant itself was not for a person, it was for property....which was also not the victim....I REPEAT, the victim had ZERO to do with anything the police were investigating...and instead of calling that out; you are on here babbling dumb shit like a clown


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 5, 2022)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Who said anything about being a victim??
> 
> I am not a single issue voter....
> 
> ...


If you want cops to respect your rights.. VOTE FOR NO GUN LAWS!


----------



## pknopp (Feb 5, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> Chicago one



 No it is not. You need to expand where you get your info from.

Supreme Court Strikes Down Chicago Handgun Ban

 There is a whole world out there that has seemed to have escaped you.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 5, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> If you want cops to respect your rights.. VOTE FOR NO GUN LAWS!



 Or we could hold cops accountable when they violate our rights. (which we have finally started to do)


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 5, 2022)

pknopp said:


> No it is not. You need to expand where you get your info from.
> 
> Supreme Court Strikes Down Chicago Handgun Ban
> 
> There is a whole world out there that has seemed to have escaped you.


Oppos How gun-free zones invite mass shootings


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 5, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> If you want cops to respect your rights.. VOTE FOR NO GUN LAWS!


So the constitutional rights I already have are not worthy of being respected by police??

And you wonder why I don't vote for authoritarian loving right-wing ammosexual cucks...


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 5, 2022)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> So the constitutional rights I already have are not worthy of being respected by police??
> 
> And you wonder why I don't vote for authoritarian loving right-wing ammosexual cucks...
> 
> View attachment 597325


This is why black communities are so fucked you guys have some of the lowest IQs


----------



## pknopp (Feb 5, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> Oppos How gun-free zones invite mass shootings



_The attack earlier this month at Borderline Bar & Grill occurred in a gun-free zone. _

 You now want to be able to over ride how a private business operates? You really do NOT understand anything about our rights and our Constitution. 

 What other regulations that are counter to the Constitution would you force on private individuals?


----------



## pknopp (Feb 5, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> This is why black communities are so fucked you guys have some of the lowest IQs



There we go it doesn't take long for the inner rot to get exposed.


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 5, 2022)

pknopp said:


> There we go it doesn't take long for the inner rot to get exposed.


It has to be addressed he thinks he’s correct.. it’s sad.. it’s like a lab monkey but democrat run schools the poor guy


----------



## pknopp (Feb 5, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> It has to be addressed he thinks he’s correct.. it’s sad.. it’s like a lab monkey but democrat run schools the poor guy



 Whooooooosh.

 Not all Republicans are racist but all racists are Republicans.

 The rot is you.


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 5, 2022)

pknopp all the race ritos only happen in democrat run cities? Was I impolite yes ,, do democrats burn down and genocide African-American men and women’s neighborhood and lives.. yes


----------



## pknopp (Feb 5, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> pknopp all the race ritos only happen in democrat run cities? Was I impolite yes ,, do democrats burn down and genocide African-American men and women’s neighborhood and lives.. yes



_And what country can preserve it’s liberties if their rulers are not warned from time to time that their people preserve the spirit of resistance? Let them take arms. The remedy is to set them right as to facts, pardon and pacify them. What signify a few lives lost in a century or two? The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants. _

 Thomas Jefferson

 Yes, people protested, rioted and even burned things down over a system that ran over their rights. They did exactly as the Founders understood they should.


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 5, 2022)

pknopp said:


> _And what country can preserve it’s liberties if their rulers are not warned from time to time that their people preserve the spirit of resistance? Let them take arms. The remedy is to set them right as to facts, pardon and pacify them. What signify a few lives lost in a century or two? The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants. _
> 
> Thomas Jefferson
> 
> Yes, people protested, rioted and even burned things down over a system that ran over their rights. They did exactly as the Founders understood they should.


They are rioting in democrat run cities oppression. If it was Republicans they would be riding in Republican towns.. they don’t . Because Republicans treat people equally.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Feb 5, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> Maybe they will catch it all on body cam video and we can discuss what mistakes you made then.
> 
> .​


Lol, typical retard willing to spend several lives on one and call it good policy. Mean while get rid of no knock and that shit don't happen.


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 5, 2022)

evenflow1969 said:


> Lol, typical retard willing to spend several lives on one and call it good policy. Mean while get rid of no knock and that shit don't happen.


.

I didn't say it was good policy ... It's not a common practice where I live and where I have any control over what law enforcement does.
I was simply making a comment towards what I would expect if I was in the situation you suggested.

Shame on you for letting things get out of hand and having to shoot things out with law enforcement just to make a point.
You might to try and elect better leaders that address the crime in a more responsible manner.

.​


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 5, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Thats a lie
> 
> you are just pissed that I’m not taking your bs seriously anymore


How old were you the first time you deep-throated a nightstick?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 5, 2022)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Do you know the warrant was for seizing property and not a person?
> 
> Second of all, the person who was killed was not A SUSPECT NOR WAS HE EVEN NAMED IN THE WARRANT
> 
> Why is it necessary to conduct a no-knock warrant to seize property?


Because the cops might get to kill someone and they're wanted to do it for years.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 5, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Whooooooosh.
> 
> Not all Republicans are racist but all racists are Republicans.


Congratulations. This is the *stupidest thing ever posted on the internet*.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Feb 5, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> I didn't say it was good policy ... It's not a common practice where I live and where I have any control over what law enforcement does.
> I was simply making a comment towards what I would expect if I was in the situation you suggested.
> ...


It's an example of why it is bad policy. Lol I haven't had so much as a speeding ticket in 23 years . Knock on the door only insane will shoot it out. Meanwhile don't knock they don't know who is coming through. They are going to get resistance in that case by anyone who is armed.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 5, 2022)

Jarlaxle said:


> How old were you the first time you deep-throated a nightstick?


Thats an odd question

libs present this topic for comment and then attack anyone who does not react the way you want them to


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 5, 2022)

evenflow1969 said:


> It's an example of why it is bad policy. Lol I haven't had so much as a speeding ticket in 23 years . Knock on the door only insane will shoot it out. Meanwhile don't knock they don't know who is coming through. They are going to get resistance in that case by anyone who is armed.


.

That's what I meant when I stated you were reduced to relying on a position where shooting it out with the cops
would be necessary to for you to even make the point you are trying to make.

We tend to have a more proactive approach to crime in general where I live.
Just replaced the Sheriff and he fired 5 deputies on the first damn day.

Law enforcement here takes things a bit more seriously, and the community doesn't tolerate malfeasance by law enforcement ...
Nor criminals or the inability to address crime.

*Elect Better Leaders ... * 

.​


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 5, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> It looks like an assassination.
> 
> Police have a "no knock" warrant. They use the landlord's key to enter the apartment.
> 
> So, if it was Britain, and they could be 99% sure the guy was unarmed, he'd still be alive. But since it's America the cops were 99% sure he was armed, they shot him.


The issue concerns the Fourth Amendment, not the Second.

No knock ‘warrants’ should be declared un-Constitutional, a violation of the Fourth Amendment.

With no knock 'warrants' declared illegal, he'd still be alive, whether armed or not.


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 5, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> With no knock 'warrants' declared illegal, he'd still be alive, whether armed or not.


.

You cannot determine what didn't happen according to whatever you may have liked to happen ...  

I mean if we are just going to play that game ...
He might have jumped out the window and killed the kid next door ... Or whatever.

.​


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 5, 2022)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Sounds like a liberal utopia to me!
> 
> The real left is dead and buried.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a rightwing lie.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Feb 5, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> That's what I meant when I stated you were reduced to relying on a position where shooting it out with the cops
> would be necessary to for you to even make the point you are trying to make.
> ...


Well the city I currently spend winter in is on the top five list in the nation for civil rights complaints. Where I spend summers the cops are liked pretty well and decent to deal with. As time goes on I spend less and less time in the city.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 5, 2022)

Markle said:


> Do you believe that no knock warrants are issued willie nilly?


Such ‘warrants’ shouldn’t be issued at all.

They’re another example of how citizens are willing to surrender their rights to ‘fight crime’ and ‘feel safe.’

It’s neither the role nor responsibility of the people or the courts to facilitate government’s efforts to undermine the rights of the people; it’s desirable that our Constitutional safeguards make it more difficult for the state to search or arrest a citizen.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 5, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Here's a challenge. Try to debate guns without saying Rights, Protection and Independence War. If you're American, impossible.


Nonsense.

The issue of gun crime and violence can be addressed absent any references to the regulation of firearms or the rights enshrined in the Second Amendment.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 5, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> You’re already whining.. Black people obviously don’t support gun ownership or I’ll say what it vote for Democrats


You’re already lying.

Black citizens and Democrats support both gun ownership and Second Amendment jurisprudence.

Black citizens vote overwhelmingly Democratic because Democrats support and defend the rights and protected liberties of the people, and defend against efforts by Republicans and conservatives to violate the rights of Americans of color.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 5, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Thats an odd question
> 
> libs present this topic for comment and then attack anyone who does not react the way you want them to


Look, I get it. You're a copsucker. You believe police can do no wrong. You'd be cheering cops as they herd Jews into boxcars.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 5, 2022)

Jarlaxle said:


> Look, I get it. You're a copsucker. You believe police can do no wrong. You'd be cheering cops as they herd Jews into boxcars.


The opposite of that you cheer rapist and cold blooded killers, are you a rapist and criminal?


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 5, 2022)

Jarlaxle said:


> Look, I get it. You're a copsucker. You believe police can do no wrong. You'd be cheering cops as they herd Jews into boxcars.


I think the cops represent good while criminals are bad

sometimes cops screw up.  

But not often


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 5, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> You’re already lying.
> 
> Black citizens and Democrats support both gun ownership and Second Amendment jurisprudence.
> 
> Black citizens vote overwhelmingly Democratic because Democrats support and defend the rights and protected liberties of the people, and defend against efforts by Republicans and conservatives to violate the rights of Americans of color.


Ok liar 🤥 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 5, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> The opposite of that you cheer rapist and cold blooded killers, are you a rapist and criminal?


Bless your heart.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 5, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> I think the cops represent good while criminals are bad



I believed that once...but then I finished middle school.



> sometimes cops screw up.
> 
> But not often


Well, no...they don't screw up very often. Most of the time, it's deliberate!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 5, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> *meaningless link removed*


Are you off your meds again?


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 5, 2022)

Jarlaxle said:


> I believed that once...but then I finished middle school.
> 
> 
> Well, no...they don't screw up very often. Most of the time, it's deliberate!


You are entitled to your opinion but you ate wrong


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 5, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Ashli Babbit believed in trump's B.S. and that's what got her killed.
> 
> trump fired up the crowd, got the shit storm going, then he ran over to the White House to watch the riot from the safety of his bedroom.


There was no reason to shoot anyone that. What she believed did not kill her, an incompetent cop who should have been fired shot her in cold blood.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 5, 2022)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Never a good retort when someone says "You guys always resort to your rights"



  Right up there with those who use the word _“freedumb”_ as if they think they are making any good point with it.

  It's very telling when you filth on the left *wrong* use terminology like that, which exposes your tyrannical nature, and your contempt for the very concept of individual liberty; your utter hatred for the idea that people might wish to make choices for themselves rather than bowing to tyrannical filth such as your kind, who arrogantly think you have the authority to make other people's choices for them against their will.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 5, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Here's a challenge. Try to debate guns without saying Rights, Protection and Independence War. If you're American, impossible.



  That you have no regard for the concept of individuals rights does not invalidate arguments from actuals human beings, based on that concept.  All it doe sis to invalidate your arguments, which are based on your own blind support of tyranny.

  Ultimately, it gets down to the very reasons why we Americans kicked you British filth out of our country almost two and a half centuries ago, because you refused (and still do) to recognize the most basic and essential of human rights.




Captain Caveman said:


> Come on fncceo  and pknopp , let's talk about guns in society but you can't mention Rights, Protection and independence War. Let's see how far your retarded brains can go



  And it was guns in our society that made it possible for us to kick you British shit out of our country.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 5, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> He was armed.



  As was his right.

  He was in his own home, sleeping in his own bed, when a mob of violent criminals broke in and attacked him and murdered him.

  That these criminals turned out to be police officers, acting under color of authority, only makes their crime that much the worse.  Every one of them needs to face the death penalty.

  Society needs to send the strongest possible message that such serious criminal behavior on the part of those in which we entrust the power to protect us from criminals will absolutely not be tolerated, ever.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 5, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Come on, let's talk about guns like adults. It's the kids that default back to Rights, Protection and Independence War.
> 
> So let's talk about gun size, guns in public and concealment in a civilised society. Let's talk about gun responsibility in society.



  You're a piece of British shit, an outdated relic of the degenerate tyranny that we Americans rejected in order to found our country.

  You have no say, and no standing, with regard to how we run our country, and you certainly do not get to set the rules by which any discussion is to be had.

  We've seen where your idea of a _“civilised society”_ leads, and we want no part of it.

  Go fuck yourself.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 5, 2022)

Jarlaxle said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Not all Republicans are racist but all racists are Republicans.
> ...



  It's pretty damn stupid, but nowhere near the stupidest thing ever posted on the Internet.

  Not even impressive with respect to other stupid shit posted by pknopp.

  For him, this is a rather mediocre expression of his stupidity.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 5, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> It's pretty damn stupid, but nowhere near the stupidest thing ever posted on the Internet.
> 
> Not even impressive with respect to other stupid shit posted by pknopp.
> 
> For him, this is a rather mediocre expression of his stupidity.



 Seems common to attack me as opposed to addressing what I said.

 But when you have nothing..........


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 5, 2022)

They screamed police several times.. why are you sleeping with a gun in your hand?


----------



## pknopp (Feb 5, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> They screamed police several times.. why are you sleeping with a gun in your hand?



 Why is that any of your business?


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 5, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Why is that any of your business?


Obviously this guy was a thug


----------



## pknopp (Feb 5, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> Obviously this guy was a thug



 We have yahoo's here all the time bragging about sleeping with a gun nearby.........watch out, if you break in, they will shoot you.........

 Do we have a bunch of thugs posting here? (but we know why you said what you said)


----------



## Paleman (Feb 5, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> It looks like an assassination.
> 
> Police have a "no knock" warrant. They use the landlord's key to enter the apartment.
> 
> So, if it was Britain, and they could be 99% sure the guy was unarmed, he'd still be alive. But since it's America the cops were 99% sure he was armed, they shot him.


How can you claim that was an assassination? With that video, I don't even know if that was a man, woman, or child under that blanket. How can you tell that there wasn't a bazooka protruding from under the blanket?
Just another knee-jerk reaction from cop haters. Guilty until proven innocent is not the law.


----------



## Markle (Feb 5, 2022)

Jarlaxle said:


> Look, I get it. You're a copsucker. You believe police can do no wrong. You'd be cheering cops as they herd Jews into boxcars.


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 5, 2022)

pknopp said:


> We have yahoo's here all the time bragging about sleeping with a gun nearby.........watch out, if you break in, they will shoot you.........
> 
> Do we have a bunch of thugs posting here? (but we know why you said what you said)


Yes those are in areas where there are no gun laws.. urban areas folks don’t have guns unless your a thug


----------



## Markle (Feb 5, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


>


We don't need a reason.  It is our right, that's all that matters.

QED


----------



## pknopp (Feb 5, 2022)

Markle said:


> We don't need a reason.  It is our right, that's all that matters.
> 
> QED



 Some believe it is only a right for certain people.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 5, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Some believe it is only a right for certain people.



  The Second Amendment does not say _“…the right of _certain_ people…”_.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 5, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> The Second Amendment does not say _“…the right of _certain_ people…”_.



 Of course not.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 5, 2022)

pknopp said:


> We have yahoo's here all the time bragging about sleeping with a gun nearby.........watch out, if you break in, they will shoot you.........
> 
> Do we have a bunch of thugs posting here? (but we know why you said what you said)


Why shouldn't they? You break in nowhere.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 5, 2022)

No knock warrants are unconstitutional.


----------



## whitehall (Feb 5, 2022)

The forum is about the Constitutional right (subject to restrictions) of American citizens to possess a firearm. These rights are absolute and guaranteed by the Bill of Rights. An anecdotal account of a warrant issued by a judge is interesting but not applicable to Amendment #2 in the Constitution. The United States of America is the only country in the world that lists certain rights  that are guaranteed in the 1st 10 Amendments to the Constitution so keep that in mind if you decide to "take the 5th" or complain about freedom of speech if you insult the Queen in the country formerly known as England.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 5, 2022)

Markle said:


> We don't need a reason.  It is our right, that's all that matters.
> 
> QED


Then it was Amir's right too, correct?


----------



## evenflow1969 (Feb 5, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> They screamed police several times.. why are you sleeping with a gun in your hand?


Why the fuck not. Ever hear of the second amendment ass wipe? I sleep with my shot gun next to my bed . What the fuck of it? Take your no knock and shove it up your ass we fought the British to end that sort of shit. Stupid scared cop killing some one sleeping is a little bitch and doesn't belong on the force.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 5, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> Ok liar 🤥 🤣🤣🤣


Black Americans see the racism and hate from the right; Republicans trying to disenfranchise voters of color.

And they see Democrats opposing those Republican efforts, Democrats advocating that the right of all Americans to vote is protected – understandably, Black Americans vote overwhelming Democratic.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 5, 2022)

Paleman said:


> How can you claim that was an assassination? With that video, I don't even know if that was a man, woman, or child under that blanket. How can you tell that there wasn't a bazooka protruding from under the blanket?
> Just another knee-jerk reaction from cop haters. Guilty until proven innocent is not the law.


Wrong.

Opposing no knock ‘warrants’ and other Fourth Amendment violations is not to ‘hate cops.’

It’s to defend against government excess and overreach and to defend the rights and protected liberties of citizens.

No knock ‘warrants’ are just as dangerous for law enforcement as citizens whose Fourth Amendment rights are being violated.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 5, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> Yes those are in areas where there are no gun laws.. urban areas folks don’t have guns unless your a thug


This is a lie.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 5, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> Then it was Amir's right too, correct?



  Yes.  Absolutely.

  It was also his right not to have violent, armed criminals, acting on behalf of the government that is supposed to exist to serve him, burst into his home while he was sleeping, and murder him in cold blood.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 6, 2022)

Markle said:


>


Are you on drugs?


----------



## Winco (Feb 6, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> *Always *in places run by people like you. That's just how you are.
> 
> I knew this happened in a blue city before I even looked at the link, because this ALWAYS happens in blue cities.


You marvin martian are a paid 8am-4pm ish

Do they pay you minimum wage?


----------



## Captain Caveman (Feb 6, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> You're a piece of British shit, an outdated relic of the degenerate tyranny that we Americans rejected in order to found our country.
> 
> You have no say, and no standing, with regard to how we run our country, and you certainly do not get to set the rules by which any discussion is to be had.
> 
> ...


See, you can't discuss guns. You deflect from the subject every time. Have a thread on Rights, have a thread on Independence War. They're separate issues but your brain is programmed back to them.

So put rights and wars to one side, let's discuss the concealment of guns in public, the unsafe habit of not having them secured at home, and even the type of gun (does society really have a need for certain types)?

And no, guns are not banned in the UK or Australia, or New Zealand, we take guns seriously, and that is what we default to (their type, size, features, security and well being of mind). Whether you're law abiding or a criminal, you get seriously fined and jailed for breaching gun laws if caught.

Emphasizing that criminals have guns is on statistical par with rape and abortion, as in, a fucking tiny percentage.

And your mentality, and your mentality alone, keeps gun incidents in America high. Try to claim guns save lives, home protection, bla bla etc.. is utter bollocks, it's simply, "We like guns". We like guns too in other parts of the world, but we're not fucking anal like you.


----------



## Blues Man (Feb 6, 2022)

Anathema said:


> No it’s not. If the police have a need to interact with you in this way, you’re already sub-human scum. If you fail to follow their commands, even more so. He deserved what he got.


The guy they shot wasn't even the target of the investigation and he owned that gun legally.


----------



## Blues Man (Feb 6, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> See, you can't discuss guns. You deflect from the subject every time. Have a thread on Rights, have a thread on Independence War. They're separate issues but your brain is programmed back to them.
> 
> So put rights and wars to one side, let's discuss the concealment of guns in public, the unsafe habit of not having them secured at home, and even the type of gun (does society really have a need for certain types)?
> 
> ...


And what Americans do is none of your fucking business


----------



## Captain Caveman (Feb 6, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> And what Americans do is none of your fucking business


I accept you conceded.


----------



## Blues Man (Feb 6, 2022)

Paleman said:


> How can you claim that was an assassination? With that video, I don't even know if that was a man, woman, or child under that blanket. How can you tell that there wasn't a bazooka protruding from under the blanket?
> Just another knee-jerk reaction from cop haters. Guilty until proven innocent is not the law.


The guy they shot wasn't the target of the investigation.  Tell me what's your first instinct when armed , masked men storm into your home while you are asleep?

Let me guess you bend over and asked to get fucked up the ass.


----------



## Blues Man (Feb 6, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> I accept you conceded.


Never.

This is the cops fault for not knowing that a person who was not the target of their warrant was in the apartment.

The man they shot owned his weapon legally.

The fucking cops are out of control and this is the result of turning community police into militarized storm troopers not a result of the second amend,ment


----------



## Captain Caveman (Feb 6, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> Never.
> 
> This is the cops fault for not knowing that a person who was not the target of their warrant was in the apartment.
> 
> ...


So the problem is, too many cops have guns.


----------



## Blues Man (Feb 6, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> So the problem is, too many cops have guns.


No the problem is the cops have been turned into an occupying military force that is geared more for clearing buildings in a war zone than they are serving the community.


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 6, 2022)

evenflow1969 said:


> Why the fuck not. Ever hear of the second amendment ass wipe? I sleep with my shot gun next to my bed . What the fuck of it? Take your no knock and shove it up your ass we fought the British to end that sort of shit. Stupid scared cop killing some one sleeping is a little bitch and doesn't belong on the force.


Well maybe black ppl should vote for the second amendment,, then cops won’t go barging in


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 6, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Black Americans see the racism and hate from the right; Republicans trying to disenfranchise voters of color.
> 
> And they see Democrats opposing those Republican efforts, Democrats advocating that the right of all Americans to vote is protected – understandably, Black Americans vote overwhelming Democratic.


Democrat policies have destroyed the black family. You think today’s immigration helps poor blacks? Lol sick o


----------



## Anathema (Feb 6, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> he guy they shot wasn't even the target of the investigation and he owned that gun legally.


Irrelevant. As my father used to say… “When an officer tells you to jump, you ask how high ON THE WAY UP. If there’s an issue you work it out afterwards, in court.”


----------



## Blues Man (Feb 6, 2022)

Anathema said:


> Irrelevant. As my father used to say… “When an officer tells you to jump, you ask how high ON THE WAY UP. If there’s an issue you work it out afterwards, in court.”


What is your first reaction when armed, masked men crash through your door while you are sleeping?

I bet you bend over and beg to be fucked up the ass.


----------



## Blues Man (Feb 6, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> Well maybe black ppl should vote for the second amendment,, then cops won’t go barging in


The guy they killed was not the target of the warrant AND he owned that gun legally


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 6, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> The guy they killed was not the target of the warrant AND he owned that gun legally


You’re missing what I’m saying.. I agree it was a mistake.. but..


----------



## Blues Man (Feb 6, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> You’re missing what I’m saying.. I agree it was a mistake.. but..


No buts.  This was 100% a failure on the cops and not some innocent mistake.

These no knock warrants have to come to a dead stop.


----------



## Paleman (Feb 6, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> The guy they shot wasn't the target of the investigation.  Tell me what's your first instinct when armed , masked men storm into your home while you are asleep?
> 
> Let me guess you bend over and asked to get fucked up the ass.


So you're going to stick with the usual cop-hating attitude and they assassinated the guy?


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 6, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> No buts.  This was 100% a failure on the cops and not some innocent mistake.
> 
> These no knock warrants have to come to a dead stop.


Even with terrorist?


----------



## Anathema (Feb 6, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> What is your first reaction when armed, masked men crash through your door while you are sleeping?


IF I have failed so badly at securing my home thst someone can get to my door without me having prior knowledge of it, I DESERVE TO DIE.


----------



## Blues Man (Feb 6, 2022)

Paleman said:


> So you're going to stick with the usual cop-hating attitude and they assassinated the guy?


I never used that word so stop making shit up.

I'm no cop apologist who thinks that everything they do is right like you


----------



## Blues Man (Feb 6, 2022)

Anathema said:


> IF I have failed so badly at securing my home thst someone can get to my door without me having prior knowledge of it, I DESERVE TO DIE.


The fucking landlord gave the cops the key, Idiot.


----------



## Blues Man (Feb 6, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> Even with terrorist?


Was this guy a terrorist?  

Bullshit hypotheticals are just that BULLSHIT


----------



## Anathema (Feb 6, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> The fucking landlord gave the cops the key, Idiot.


That’s what you get for renting rather than owning. It’s also what you get for being a criminal or associating with criminals.


----------



## Blues Man (Feb 6, 2022)

Anathema said:


> That’s what you get for renting rather than owning. It’s also what you get for being a criminal or associating with criminals.


Asshole.


----------



## Anathema (Feb 6, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> Asshole.


… Damn Straight and proud as hell of it.

mid you hang around with criminals or in places where they hang out, you get what you deserve.


----------



## Paleman (Feb 6, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> I never used that word so stop making shit up.
> 
> I'm no cop apologist who thinks that everything they do is right like you


You're right you did not use the term assassinate, my error. Correct, you are nowhere near being a cop apologist--you're a cop hater.


----------



## Paleman (Feb 6, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Opposing no knock ‘warrants’ and other Fourth Amendment violations is not to ‘hate cops.’
> 
> ...


As you say "Opposing no-knock ‘warrants’ and other Fourth Amendment violations is not to ‘hate cops".’ The problem is that if the no-knock goes bad the left's reaction is to immediately vilify the cops well before all in evidence is garnered. That is due to cop hatred.


----------



## ESay (Feb 6, 2022)

No-knock warrants came along with the war on drugs. Reform the main cause at first.


----------



## Markle (Feb 6, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Black Americans see the racism and hate from the right; *Republicans trying to disenfranchise voters of color.*
> 
> And they see Democrats opposing those Republican efforts, Democrats advocating that the right of all Americans to vote is protected – understandably, Black Americans vote overwhelming Democratic.


How?


----------



## Markle (Feb 6, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> See, you can't discuss guns. You deflect from the subject every time. Have a thread on Rights, have a thread on Independence War. They're separate issues but your brain is programmed back to them.
> 
> So put rights and wars to one side, let's discuss the concealment of guns in public, the unsafe habit of not having them secured at home, and even the type of gun (does society really have a need for certain types)?
> 
> ...


Why then does the United Kingdom have a much higher violent crime rate than the United States?


----------



## Markle (Feb 6, 2022)

For the life of me, I cannot understand why so many folks are eager to see more police killed in the line of duty.

No knock warrants are not issued freely.  The person wanted, had a warrant for his arrest for HOMICIDE.  Why give someone already wanted for murder, time to arm themselves and prepare for police to come through the door. Murder is skyrocketing in major cities, and dome of the folks here seem to think that is fine.  Just so criminals are protected.

How many of you here would sleep on the couch of a friend, wanted for murder, and hide a semi-automatic weapon under the blankets.  What could go wrong?

We have about 40,000 traffic fatalities per year.  Do we quit driving so we can drop that figure to zero as the current Secretary of Transportation, Pete Buttigieg, seems to think is a reasonable goal.

How many no-knock warrants are issued each year and how many innocent people are killed?

Infantismal.

Stuff happens.  If you want to be the first officer going through the door of someone wanted for murder, after having given them fair notice that you are coming, go for it!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 6, 2022)

Paleman said:


> You're right you did not use the term assassinate, my error. Correct, you are nowhere near being a cop apologist--you're a cop hater.


Brush your teeth, you missed some jackboot polish.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 6, 2022)

Markle said:


> For the life of me, I cannot understand why so many folks are eager to see more police killed in the line of duty.



I don't want to see dead cops. I just...don't give a shit anymore. I react to dead cops with the same detached indifference I react to news of dead gangbangers.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 6, 2022)

Anathema said:


> Irrelevant. As my father used to say… “When an officer tells you to jump, you ask how high ON THE WAY UP. If there’s an issue you work it out afterwards, in court.”


When the cop tells you to drop and suck, which knee hits the ground first?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 6, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > And what Americans do is none of your fucking business
> ...



  Twice, your shithole of a country tried to tell us Americans how to run ours, and twice yo0u got your asses seriously kicked for doing so.

  Why don't you and your countrymen try coming over here and making a third attempt at imposing your rule on us?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 6, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> You’re missing what I’m saying.. I agree it was a mistake.. but..



  Not a mistake.

  An instance of outright murder.  If not explicit intent, then at least by depraved-heart indifference to their careless regard for the safety of the very citizens who they are supposed to be protecting from criminals.

  There is no honest or rational way to spin this as an innocent mistake.


----------



## Paleman (Feb 6, 2022)

Jarlaxle said:


> Brush your teeth, you missed some jackboot polish.


Just to clear the air. I am a supporter of the police and not ashamed of it. In reference to the video, It was much too short and I could not form an opinion of what transpired before or during the confrontation. If I were asked to make a determination of any guilt on either side, I, in good faith could not place blame. Not enough information but that didn't stop some from immediately calling it an assassination and they do so because of their hatred for cops and probably authority in general.


----------



## Paleman (Feb 6, 2022)

Jarlaxle said:


> I don't want to see dead cops. I just...don't give a shit anymore. I react to dead cops with the same detached indifference I react to news of dead gangbangers.


You sound just like so many mutts that interact with lawful police orders by showing disrespect and arrogance, refusing to cooperate, and ending up on the wrong side of healthy. The first time I saw the inside of a police station I was still in grammar school. I have been a licensed driver for 65 years so you know I have been stopped many, many times. I was temporarily jailed in Maryland in the 60,s on suspicion of driving a stolen car. During the same time period, I was detained and interrogated by the FBI because I fit the description of a child kidnapper, who was later apprehended. In every instance, I cooperated and went home safe and sound. Wize asses should try it because it works.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Feb 6, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Twice, your shithole of a country tried to tell us Americans how to run ours, and twice yo0u got your asses seriously kicked for doing so.
> 
> Why don't you and your countrymen try coming over here and making a third attempt at imposing your rule on us?


No, you are fucking retarded with history. I will school you you fucking pussy. America had immigrants from various European nations. America is based on immigrants. Those immigrants, eventually, took exception to British rule, especially to taxation. So a war broke out. As the immigrants of American were being beaten, the French came to their help. Because the British had other things in the world going on, they pulled out and American independence was granted.

You are just one of the many piss poor Americans that glorify what people did 200+  years ago. You lie about the independence war because you are thick as fuck. You are retarded and need the macho feeling. You sponge off the war and glorify it because you lead a piss poor life.

You are a nothing, just a cum stain on life, and it had to do fuck with guns. You glorify the war because of your tiny pricks, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 6, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Black Americans see the racism and hate from the right; Republicans trying to disenfranchise voters of color.
> 
> And they see Democrats opposing those Republican efforts, Democrats advocating that the right of all Americans to vote is protected – understandably, Black Americans vote overwhelming Democratic.


Stop lying. Republicans, like 78% of Blacks, want voter ID.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 6, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> No, you are fucking retarded with history. I will school you you fucking pussy. America had immigrants from various European nations. America is based on immigrants. Those immigrants, eventually, took exception to British rule, especially to taxation. So a war broke out. As the immigrants of American were being beaten, the French came to their help. Because the British had other things in the world going on, they pulled out and American independence was granted.
> 
> You are just one of the many piss poor Americans that glorify what people did 200+  years ago. You lie about the independence war because you are thick as fuck. You are retarded and need the macho feeling. You sponge off the war and glorify it because you lead a piss poor life.
> 
> You are a nothing, just a cum stain on life.



  We won that war, fair and square.  And then when you British filth failed to remember the lesson we taught you the first time, we had to fight another war and kick your asses a second time, a third of a century later.

  The point of these wars was to establish, once and for all, that you degenerate British filth have no standing, and no say whatsoever, with regard to how we Americans run our country.  It's none of your fucking business.

  You especially have no standing to condemn us for recognizing and upholding the essential basic human rights that to this day, you refuse to recognize over there in your own shithole of a country.

  If it happened, the outcome ought to be the end of your shithole's existence as a sovereign nation.

  I'm sometimes tempted to wish that the United States would invade the U.K. tear down your government, establish it as an American colony, and oppress all you British filth the way you once tried to oppress us.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Stop lying. Republicans, like 78% of Blacks, want voter ID.



  You might as well ask a fly not to eat shit, as ask C_Clayton_Jones to stop lying.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Feb 6, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> We won that war, fair and square.  And then when you British filth failed to remember the lesson we taught you the first time, we had to fight another war and kick your asses a second time, a third of a century later.
> 
> The point of these wars was to establish, once and for all, that you degenerate British filth have no standing, and no say whatsoever, with regard to how we Americans run our country.  It's none of your fucking business.
> 
> ...


Listen retard, America needed the French. I went to Paris, I know the history. Either gen up on history, or shut the fuck up, you are embarrassing. Native Americans are native to America, if you are not Native American, you are the offspring of an immigrant, probably an illegal one. You fucking thick c***.

America has 200 years of history, barely a weekends worth in UK terms, and you feel superior. You window licking bellend.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 6, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Listen retard, America needed the French. I went to Paris, I know the history. Either gen up on history, or shut the fuck up, you are embarrassing. Native Americans are native to America, if you are not Native American, you are the offspring of an immigrant, probably an illegal one. You fucking thick c***.


Going to Paris makes you a historical genius?


----------



## Captain Caveman (Feb 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Going to Paris makes you a historical genius?


Have you been? What statues of their generals do they have. Come on, show your intelligence, or are you another fucking retard.

(Shit, fuck, I better get onto Google)


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 6, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Have you been? What statues of their generals do they have. Come on, show your intelligence, or are you another fucking retard.
> 
> (Shit, fuck, I better get onto Google)


I have not been to Paris. So, going to Paris will make me a genius and not going makes me a retard? You are the retard here.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 6, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Native Americans are native to America, if you are not Native American, you are the offspring of an immigrant, probably an illegal one.



  I'm as much a native American as anyone.

  I was born in America, have lived all my life in America, will surely die in America, and whatever disposition is made of my mortal remains will be made in America.

  The same is true of all my parents, grandparents, and great-grandparents.  My nearest immigrant ancestors are great-great-grandparents, and I know of at least two ancestral lines that have been here since the 1600s.

  No ancestor of mine violated any laws by immigrating to what is now America.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Feb 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I have not been to Paris. So, going to Paris will make me a genius and not going makes me a retard? You are the retard here.


It'll at least give you some knowledge of the subject.


----------



## ESay (Feb 6, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Have you been? What statues of their generals do they have. Come on, show your intelligence, or are you another fucking retard.
> 
> (Shit, fuck, I better get onto Google)


The Americans needed the French in their war for independence; the British needed the Americans in their war against Germany in WWI and WWII (virtually, for their independence). So, what does it prove?


----------



## Captain Caveman (Feb 6, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> I'm as much a native American as anyone.
> 
> I was born in America, have lived all my life in America, will surely die in America, and whatever disposition is made of my mortal remains will be made in America.
> 
> ...


No, are you Native American, and not some descendant of the Mayflower.

Erm, you do know what Native American means, do you?


----------



## Captain Caveman (Feb 6, 2022)

ESay said:


> The Americans needed the French in their war for independence; the British needed the Americans in their war against Germany in WWI and WWII (virtually, for their independence). So, what does it prove?


Do you mean the 1941 to 1945 war?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 6, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> No, are you Native American, and not some descendant of the Mayflower.
> 
> Erm, you do know what Native American means, do you?



  It means that the place to which I am native, is America.

  I am certainly native to some place, am I not?

  If I am not native to America, then to what place am I native?


----------



## ESay (Feb 6, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Do you mean the 1941 to 1945 war?


Yes, I do.


----------



## Batcat (Feb 6, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> I couldn't see a gun.
> 
> You do see one cop signal to the cop next to him to stop shooting.
> 
> ...


Plenty of people do. 

It is obviously not wise. You hear a noise that wakes you up from a nightmare and you shoot your wife coming back from the bathroom.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Feb 6, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> It means that the place to which I am native, is America.
> 
> I am certainly native to some place, am I not?
> 
> If I am not native to America, then to what place am I native?


So you're a descendant of immigrants.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Feb 6, 2022)

ESay said:


> Yes, I do.


Everyone else was fighting 1939 to 1945, but thanks for the input. You won it, you guys are fucking amazing  

Can you see why Brits think you're bellends with WWII?

Go and read some fucking history before you open your mouth again.


----------



## ESay (Feb 6, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Everyone else was fighting 1939 to 1945, but thanks for the input. You won it, you guys are fucking amazing
> 
> Can you see why Brits think you're bellends with WWII?
> 
> Go and read some fucking history before you open your mouth again.


History says that the Americans needed a global power to achieve their goals. Likewise, it says that Britain also needed an emerging global power to achieve theirs.

And reality says now that the Brits need the US now to remain at least a middle power in the contemporary world. Has it ever occurred to you what place Britain would have if the US got to follow the policy of isolationism? Yeah, this place would be quite insignificant.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 6, 2022)

Paleman said:


> You sound just like so many mutts that interact with lawful police orders by showing disrespect and arrogance, refusing to cooperate, and ending up on the wrong side of healthy. The first time I saw the inside of a police station I was still in grammar school. I have been a licensed driver for 65 years so you know I have been stopped many, many times. I was temporarily jailed in Maryland in the 60,s on suspicion of driving a stolen car. During the same time period, I was detained and interrogated by the FBI because I fit the description of a child kidnapper, who was later apprehended. In every instance, I cooperated and went home safe and sound. Wize asses should try it because it works.


When the cop tells you to drop and suck, which knee hits the ground first?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 6, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> So you're a descendant of immigrants.


Are you attempting to stumble upon some sort of POINT, boy?


----------



## Blues Man (Feb 7, 2022)

Paleman said:


> You're right you did not use the term assassinate, my error. Correct, you are nowhere near being a cop apologist--you're a cop hater.


No I want cops to be held accountable for their fuck ups like the rest of us.


----------



## woodwork201 (Feb 8, 2022)

Anathema said:


> No it’s not. If the police have a need to interact with you in this way, you’re already sub-human scum. If you fail to follow their commands, even more so. He deserved what he got.


You realize he was not the person the police were looking for, right?


----------



## woodwork201 (Feb 8, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> I couldn't see a gun.
> 
> You do see one cop signal to the cop next to him to stop shooting.
> 
> ...


Me.


----------



## woodwork201 (Feb 8, 2022)

I'm sure it's mentioned in 13 pages I haven't yet read but what about when the crooks yell "Police!" as they kick in the door?









						Fake police officers invade home, shoot resident in the head
					

A man is in critical condition after a group of men broke into his apartment, yelled 'police' and then shot him in the head




					abc13.com
				




If the police want to talk to me, the safest way to do it is to knock on my door and stand in view of the camera with their badge and ID.  I'll happily meet them on the porch.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 8, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> I'm sure it's mentioned in 13 pages I haven't yet read but what about when the crooks yell "Police!" as they kick in the door?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They would much rather smash their way in and start shooting. That way, they get to use their cool TOYS! If they end up killing an innocent person...that is a sacrifice they are willing to make.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 8, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> It looks like an assassination.
> 
> Police have a "no knock" warrant. They use the landlord's key to enter the apartment.
> 
> So, if it was Britain, and they could be 99% sure the guy was unarmed, he'd still be alive. But since it's America the cops were 99% sure he was armed, they shot him.


Why are Democrat controlled governments always shooting and beating innocent Americans?


----------



## Markle (Feb 8, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> I'm sure it's mentioned in 13 pages I haven't yet read but what about when the crooks yell "Police!" as they kick in the door?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As you know, the vast majority of home invasions are at homes of drug dealers.  Hey, go figure.

You also know that this shooting is a one off, a one in a million incident.

That being the case, why do you believe that putting police at a far greater risk of death is a brilliant idea?

IF you believe that is a brilliant idea, then you must also strongly support reducing all speed limits to 25 or 30 mph is also a grand plan.  We would save tens of thousands of lives!


----------



## pknopp (Feb 8, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> Well maybe black ppl should vote for the second amendment,, then cops won’t go barging in



 You don't vote on the Constitution, it just is.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 8, 2022)

Seems those in charge just can't help themselves from telling lies.

_Locke’s killing came more than a year after Minneapolis announced the city was updating its policy on no-knock warrants in Nov. 2020. The city was pressured to reform its policies following the Mar. 2020 killing of Breonna Taylor on a no-knock warrant in Louisville, Kentucky, and the May 2020 murder of George Floyd by Minneapolis Police officer Derek Chauvin. The update was touted in the media and even by Frey’s campaign as a “ban” on no-knock warrants when in fact, it was not _

Minneapolis Mayor Grilled on Why No-Knock Warrant ‘Ban’ Didn’t Actually Ban Them

 If the mayor hadn't lied and actually did what he said, this man is still alive today.


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 8, 2022)

pknopp said:


> You don't vote on the Constitution, it just is.


So get rid of all laws on the second amendment? Huh


----------



## pknopp (Feb 8, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> So get rid of all laws on the second amendment? Huh



 We mostly have. We still have the restrictions on automatic weapons which I wish someone would challenge.


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 8, 2022)

pknopp said:


> We mostly have. We still have the restrictions on automatic weapons which I wish someone would challenge.


So the gun laws in Chicago and nyc boston are just A figment of the imagination?


----------



## pknopp (Feb 8, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> So the gun laws in Chicago and nyc boston are just A figment of the imagination?



 They have been largely overturned. I've covered this many times.

Supreme Court Strikes Down Chicago Handgun Ban

 So I would have to say, yeah they are.

 The man here in question was a legal gun owner and the police killed him over it. If you support that, you are the one that does not support the 2nd.


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 8, 2022)

pknopp said:


> We mostly have. We still have the restrictions on automatic weapons which I wish someone would challenge.


One of my coworkers is stuck in Boston because four years ago he came to visit  his brother from Las Vegas where he owned a restaurant.. 
he had a conversation about gun ownership with the hotel bartender, The bartender called the cops on him, The cops searched his car and found a handgun.. 
He hast to walk around all day with a tracking device on his leg, he is unable to return to Las Vegas he lost his business he lost his wife he lost over $900,000 because he came to visit his brother. That’s ok with you? Is that what the second amendment says?


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 8, 2022)

pknopp said:


> They have been largely overturned. I've covered this many times.
> 
> Supreme Court Strikes Down Chicago Handgun Ban
> 
> So I would have to say, yeah they are.


In Boston is a chew year minimum if found with a gun not registered does the second amendment say you have to tell the government you own a gun? Asking for a friend


----------



## pknopp (Feb 8, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> One of my coworkers is stuck in Boston because four years ago he came to visit  his brother from Las Vegas where he owned a restaurant..
> he had a conversation about gun ownership with the hotel bartender, The bartender called the cops on him, The cops searched his car and found a handgun..
> He hast to walk around all day with a tracking device on his leg, he is unable to return to Las Vegas he lost his business he lost his wife he lost over $900,000 because he came to visit his brother. That’s ok with you? Is that what the second amendment says?



 I care less what you say a friend of yours supposedly said to some bar tender.


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 8, 2022)

pknopp said:


> I care less what you say a friend of yours supposedly said to some bar tender.


Do you care that he’s lost over $900,000, a wife , a life  because he owned a business in Las Vegas and came to see his brother and his handgun that he used to protect himself was in his car? Lol


----------



## pknopp (Feb 8, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> Do you care that he’s lost over $900,000, a wife , a life  because he owned a business in Las Vegas and came to see his brother and his handgun that he used to protect himself was in his car? Lol



 I care less about your anecdotal stories. They mean little to nothing. 

The founders enacted the 2nd so the people could protect themselves from the government busting into their homes.


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 8, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> What is your first reaction when armed, masked men crash through your door while you are sleeping?
> 
> I bet you bend over and beg to be fucked up the ass.


.

I will preface by saying I understand what you are expressing.

At the same time, if I was the officer at the back of the couch when the young man came up with a firearm ...
I would have put three in him center mass just as same as that officer did.

People have made comments about the other officer putting his hand up to tell the shooter to stop ...
When he didn't have to, he was already done pulling the trigger.

Whatever was broken, was broken before that moment ... As tragic as it is.

.​


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 8, 2022)

pknopp said:


> I care less about your anecdotal stories. They mean little to nothing.
> 
> The founders enacted the 2nd so the people could protect themselves from the government busting into their homes.


Why are you having a conversation about the Second Amendment if you can’t debate the issue? Lol go play with yourself retard lol


----------



## pknopp (Feb 8, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> Why are you having a conversation about the Second Amendment if you can’t debate the issue? Lol go play with yourself retard lol



 Oddly I did. You are left with name calling as you do not support it for all.


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 8, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Oddly I did. You are left with name calling as you do not support it for all.


I don’t care isn’t a response about The effects of left-wing laws on guns


----------



## pknopp (Feb 8, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> I don’t care isn’t a response about The effects of left-wing laws on guns



 I said I do not care about stupid anecdotal stories that likely aren't even true. That has nothing to do with anything. I'm not the one that hasn't followed the rulings in support of the 2nd like yourself. You base your knowledge on what a friend said to a bar tender.


----------



## Blues Man (Feb 8, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> I will preface by saying I understand what you are expressing.
> 
> ...


What is your first reaction when masked, armed men crash into your home while you are asleep?  I would reach for my gun.

We need to end the use of these no knock warrants.


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 8, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> What is your first reaction when masked, armed men crash into your home while you are asleep?  I would reach for my gun.
> 
> We need to end the use of these no knock warrants.


.

They don't use them here ... The one the cops were using was signed by a judge.
If someone has a problem with law enforcement or judges ...
Then that can be handled at the ballot box.

If I get stopped by a cop ... I roll down the window, put my hands at 10 and 2 on the steering wheel
and when they close enough to hear me, I say ...

_"There is a loaded firearm in the vehicle ... No drugs, no alcohol, no warrants.
I am not moving an inch until you tell me exactly what I need to do to make your job easier"._

.​


----------



## Blues Man (Feb 8, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> They don't use them here ... The one the cops were using was signed by a judge.
> If someone has a problem with law enforcement or judges ...
> ...


and yet you will not answer the question I asked you.

Why is that?


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 8, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> and yet you will not answer the question I asked you.
> 
> Why is that?


.

If you have a problem with No Knock Warrants ... Then fix the damn problem where you are.
Telling me what you want and aren't doing doesn't make a difference.

Is that clear enough for you?

.​


----------



## Blues Man (Feb 8, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> If you have a problem with No Knock Warrants ... Then fix the damn problem where you are.
> Telling me what you want and aren't doing doesn't make a difference.
> ...


I am asking you a question that you won;t answer.

Why is that?


----------



## pknopp (Feb 8, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> If you have a problem with No Knock Warrants ... Then fix the damn problem where you are.
> Telling me what you want and aren't doing doesn't make a difference.
> ...



 It doesn't answer his question.


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 8, 2022)

pknopp said:


> It doesn't answer his question.


.

I answered the only two questions he asked me.
Tell me what you aren't willing to do, and it won't change that either ... 

.​


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 8, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> I am asking you a question that you won;t answer.
> 
> Why is that?


.

Which of the two questions you asked, did you not understand the answer?
Ask me again and I will tell you again.

.​


----------



## pknopp (Feb 8, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> I answered the only two questions he asked me.
> Tell me what you aren't willing to do, and it won't change that either ...
> ...



_What is your first reaction when masked, armed men crash into your home while you are asleep?  _

 It matters none to the question for you to say that no knock warrants aren't used where you live.


----------



## Blues Man (Feb 8, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> Which of the two questions you asked, did you not understand the answer?
> Ask me again and I will tell you again.
> ...


What is your first reaction when masked, armed men crash into your home while you are asleep?


----------



## Blues Man (Feb 8, 2022)

pknopp said:


> _What is your first reaction when masked, armed men crash into your home while you are asleep?  _
> 
> It matters none to the question for you to say that no knock warrants aren't used where you live.


Exactly.

They are banned in my state but I think they should be banned at the federal level for all states.


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 8, 2022)

pknopp said:


> _What is your first reaction when masked, armed men crash into your home while you are asleep?  _
> 
> It matters none to the question for you to say that no knock warrants aren't used where you live.


.

They don't use No Knock Warrants here, where I have any control over what Law enforcement and what judges do.
What part of that didn't you understand?

.​


----------



## pknopp (Feb 8, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> They don't use No Knock Warrants here, where I have any control over what Law enforcement and what judges do.
> What part of that didn't you understand?
> ...



The fact you refuse to directly answer the question.


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 8, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> What is your first reaction when masked, armed men crash into your home while you are asleep?


.


I have answered that one twice ... You know what I meant ...   

.​


----------



## Blues Man (Feb 8, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> They don't use No Knock Warrants here, where I have any control over what Law enforcement and what judges do.
> What part of that didn't you understand?
> ...


The question is not about no knock warrants it's about YOU and what YOUR reaction would be if armed masked men crashed into your home while you were sleeping.  I didn't say the men were cops.


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 8, 2022)

pknopp said:


> The fact you refuse to directly answer the question.


.

You know what I mean too ... There isn't going to be anyone kicking my door in the middle of the night.
I actually know how to stop that shit from happening.

.​


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 8, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> The question is not about no knock warrants it's about YOU and what YOUR reaction would be if armed masked men crashed into your home while you were sleeping.  I didn't say the men were cops.


.

Already answered ... Asking me again won't change the answer.
That's your problem ... I prefer results over hypothetical bullshit.

.​


----------



## pknopp (Feb 8, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> You know what I mean too ... There isn't going to be anyone kicking my door in the middle of the night.
> I actually know how to stop that shit from happening.
> ...



 You have no idea if there will be or not.


----------



## Blues Man (Feb 8, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> You know what I mean too ... There isn't going to be anyone kicking my door in the middle of the night.
> I actually know how to stop that shit from happening.
> ...


Really?

You are 100% sure that no one would ever break into your home while you were asleep?

And how would you stop it?


----------



## Blues Man (Feb 8, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> Already answered ... Asking me again won't change the answer.
> 
> .​


You never gave me an answer.


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 8, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> You never gave me an answer.


.

Sorry if you either didn't like or couldn't understand the answer I gave you.
That's probably a fair indication of why you keep failing to achieve what it is you want.

You are waiting for the government to save your ass while they are kicking in your door and shooting you in the middle of the night.
You might want to look at doing something different.

Or continue to fail.

.​


----------



## Blues Man (Feb 8, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> Sorry if you either didn't like or couldn't understand the answer I gave you.
> That's probably a fair indication of why you keep failing to achieve what it is you want.
> ...


What part of the sentence "I would reach for my gun" implies I would wait for the fucking government to come rescue me?


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 8, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> What part of the sentence "I would reach for my gun" implies I would wait for the fucking government to come rescue me?


.

I was expressing the idea that you shouldn't have to, would be a better option.
Gave you an example of what you needed to do.
You might want to start with getting rid of the folks that sent the cops through your door.

Sorry you cannot understand that.

But hey ... If anyone currently on Capitol Hill has given you the impression they are interested in actually protecting your Rights ...
I would say that isn't the only thing you might not understand.

.​


----------



## Blues Man (Feb 8, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> I was expressing the idea that you shouldn't have to, would be a better option.
> Gave you an example of what you needed to do.
> ...


Once again it seems you assuming that I was specifically referencing police when I said masked armed men.

I wasn't.


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 8, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> Once again it seems you assuming that I was specifically referencing police when I said masked armed men.
> 
> I wasn't.


.

Shoot them ... The Law Enforcement where I live will take a different route ...  
Sorry I thought you were actually trying to talk about something relevant to correcting the problem with No Knock Warrants.

My Bad.

My guess is that you didn't even see this part of my original comment before you got your panties in a bind ...
_"Whatever was broken, was broken before that moment ... As tragic as it is."_

You started talking about shit you made up in head like that was going to make a difference.
.​


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 8, 2022)

pknopp said:


> You have no idea if there will be or not.


.

Yes, I do know ... That's not something that is done here.

Law Enforcement doesn't run around in the middle of the night shooting people, because the community that hires, pays them
or puts power in their hands, doesn't think that is the best idea and isn't waiting for the Federal Government to save us.

Not everyone is subject to the misery you insist on supporting in your community ...
Whether it be passive or looking in the wrong place for a solution.

If you wonder why the place you live is a shithole ...
Go to work fixing it, and where you actually have the most influence ...  

.​


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 8, 2022)

I saw the video several times, it looks like they murdered him who was awakened by police shouting voices as they walked in.

It doesn't look like he was going to shoot the police as he was dropping his gun when he was shot. It was never pointed at anyone in particular.

The police created this tragedy with that no knock entry on a sleeping person who didn't have time to see who it was.


----------



## ESay (Feb 8, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> Exactly.
> 
> They are banned in my state but I think they should be banned at the federal level for all states.


Basically, you can't ban no-knock warrants entirely. What if the police are going to arrest an armed member of some violent gang? But the use of that should be restricted and regulated.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 8, 2022)

ESay said:


> Basically, you can't ban no-knock warrants entirely. What if the police are going to arrest an armed member of some violent gang? But the use of that should be restricted and regulated.



The problem is that the police enter the wrong house too many times resulting having innocent people traumatized or killed.

They should do surveillance of the place first to be sure they have the correct target in the building.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 8, 2022)

ESay said:


> Basically, you can't ban no-knock warrants entirely. What if the police are going to arrest an armed member of some violent gang? But the use of that should be restricted and regulated.



 If they can't quit lying and killing innocent people, then yes.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 8, 2022)

The only justification I can think of for a no-knock warrant would be a hostage situation.


----------



## ESay (Feb 8, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> The problem is that the police enter the wrong house too many times resulting having innocent people traumatized or killed.
> 
> They should do surveillance of the place first to be sure they have the correct target in the building.


Mistakes happen, and you can't guarantee they won't be happening in the future. People do mistakes. 

To prevent all that, there is virtually only one way - to forbid arresting people in their private properties.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 8, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> It looks like an assassination.
> 
> Police have a "no knock" warrant. They use the landlord's key to enter the apartment.
> 
> So, if it was Britain, and they could be 99% sure the guy was unarmed, he'd still be alive. But since it's America the cops were 99% sure he was armed, they shot him.


No-Knock Warrants are inherently dangerous because intruders shall be shot.

I consider No-Knock Warrants to be government-sanction murder and cops act as hitmen.


----------



## Blues Man (Feb 9, 2022)

ESay said:


> Basically, you can't ban no-knock warrants entirely. What if the police are going to arrest an armed member of some violent gang? But the use of that should be restricted and regulated.


They can arrest him on the street.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 9, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Basically, you can't ban no-knock warrants entirely. What if the police are going to arrest an armed member of some violent gang? But the use of that should be restricted and regulated.
> ...



  I don't know that I'd support an outright ban on no-knock warrants.  But they certainly need to be used with extreme caution, with the awareness that they create a very real risk that either a police officer or an innocent citizen, will wind up dead as a result of one being carried out.  Before a no-knock warrant is issued, there needs to be a very high standard of determining that the risk posed by the subject of such a warrant is so great as to justify the risk to innocent life, and that there is no less risky alternative.  And judges who are careless in issuing such warrants, and officers who are careless in carrying them out, need to be held criminally responsible when this carelessness results in innocent deaths.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 9, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> I don't know that I'd support an outright ban on no-knock warrants.  But they certainly need to be used with extreme caution, with the awareness that they create a very real risk that either a police officer or an innocent citizen, will wind up dead as a result of one being carried out.  Before a no-knock warrant is issued, there needs to be a very high standard of determining that the risk posed by the subject of such a warrant is so great as to justify the risk to innocent life, and that there is no less risky alternative.  And judges who are careless in issuing such warrants, and officers who are careless in carrying them out, need to be held criminally responsible when this carelessness results in innocent deaths.



 The agency that requested the check didn't even ask for a no knock. All they wanted was someone to check on the apartment. The responding force insisted on it even though the mayor had promised that no knock warrants weren't going to happen any more.


----------



## ESay (Feb 9, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> They can arrest him on the street.


Yes, but this also has disadvantages. Passers by, a suspect not being confined by the walls etc.

In any case, you can't just outlaw no-knock warrants without some serious reform, because sometimes the police are going to arrest really bad guys and they should be able to protect their lives.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 9, 2022)

pknopp said:


> The agency that requested the check didn't even ask for a no knock. All they wanted was someone to check on the apartment. The responding force insisted on it even though the mayor had promised that no knock warrants weren't going to happen any more.



  If that is so, then wherever it got changed into a no-knock action, someone fucked up, seriously.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 9, 2022)

ESay said:


> Yes, but this also has disadvantages. Passers by, a suspect not being confined by the walls etc.
> 
> In any case, you can't just outlaw no-knock warrants without some serious reform, because sometimes the police are going to arrest really bad guys and they should be able to protect their lives.



 In this case and the Breonna Taylor case the person they were after weren't even there.


----------



## woodwork201 (Feb 10, 2022)

Markle said:


> As you know, the vast majority of home invasions are at homes of drug dealers.  Hey, go figure.
> 
> You also know that this shooting is a one off, a one in a million incident.
> 
> ...



I could post links to stories all day long about home invasions that are not drug dealers and where the invaders do not know the residents where they are invading.  If you're one of those, then you'd likely want to be able to defend yourself.

There was also a case of an actual cop yelling "Police" as he and his accomplices broke into a house with the specific intention of committing a robbery.

The police should never put themselves in the danger of a home invasion or no-knock warrant service for petty crimes.  They should wait for appropriate opportunity to enter and make an arrest.  In many cases when these go bad, the police haven't even done the most basic investigatory work to double-check the address, or the residents of the home; they act on the word of a single informant who is trying to save their own skin.

If the police simply quit doing no-knock warrants then they will never be in danger of getting shot that way.  If they do have a seriously dangerous arrest to make, go in quietly, clear the neighbors so they aren't shot in crossfire, then pull back outside and use a megaphone.


----------



## woodwork201 (Feb 10, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> So the gun laws in Chicago and nyc boston are just A figment of the imagination?


They definitely violate the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## woodwork201 (Feb 10, 2022)

ESay said:


> Basically, you can't ban no-knock warrants entirely. What if the police are going to arrest an armed member of some violent gang? But the use of that should be restricted and regulated.


Bull crap.  Get behind protection outside and use a bullhorn.  Most no-knock warrants, though, are not arrest warrants, they're search warrants.  The fear that someone will flush a bag of weed before the cops get inside leads to the deaths of innocent bystanders, wrong houses, and dead cops.  There's no reason at all for a no-knock warrant - EVER.


----------



## woodwork201 (Feb 10, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> I don't know that I'd support an outright ban on no-knock warrants.  But they certainly need to be used with extreme caution, with the awareness that they create a very real risk that either a police officer or an innocent citizen, will wind up dead as a result of one being carried out.  Before a no-knock warrant is issued, there needs to be a very high standard of determining that the risk posed by the subject of such a warrant is so great as to justify the risk to innocent life, and that there is no less risky alternative.  And judges who are careless in issuing such warrants, and officers who are careless in carrying them out, need to be held criminally responsible when this carelessness results in innocent deaths.


Do you know of any police department or judge that wouldn't tell you today that they use extreme caution?  And even if they tightened up for a while, they'll slip into the current ways because that's human nature.  

If the police want to decide to take a risk for themselves, that's their prerogative but they can't make that choice for the 92 year old grandma when the police go into the wrong house and shoot her.  She didn't get a voice in how much risk was acceptable, did she?

They are unreasonable and violate the 4th Amendment.


----------



## Blues Man (Feb 10, 2022)

ESay said:


> Yes, but this also has disadvantages. Passers by, a suspect not being confined by the walls etc.
> 
> In any case, you can't just outlaw no-knock warrants without some serious reform, because sometimes the police are going to arrest really bad guys and they should be able to protect their lives.


Serious reform is outlawing no knock warrants.

There is no need for them.


----------



## Markle (Feb 10, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Bull crap.  Get behind protection outside and use a bullhorn.  Most no-knock warrants, though, are not arrest warrants, they're search warrants.  The fear that someone will flush a bag of weed before the cops get inside leads to the deaths of innocent bystanders, wrong houses, and dead cops.  There's no reason at all for a no-knock warrant - EVER.


Hopefully, you're being facetious and aren't that goofy.

I realize you're just trolling, looking for an argument but really, what good does it serve for you to intentionally look foolish?


----------



## woodwork201 (Feb 10, 2022)

Markle said:


> Hopefully, you're being facetious and aren't that goofy.
> 
> I realize you're just trolling, looking for an argument but really, what good does it serve for you to intentionally look foolish?


I'm very serious.  There is no need for Rambo-style policing, bursting in doors and guns-a-blazing.  Just because it makes for good theater and TV does not mean it's appropriate in real life in a free country.

If you have the right to defend yourself in your home but the police can legally kill you for doing it then you have no right to defend yourself even from burglars because you have to wait to make sure they're not police before you defend yourself.  By that time, they have the upper hand and are in control of the situation.

This is not supposed to be a police state but the war on drugs and the no-knock warrants that came from them have turned us into one.  It needs to end.


----------



## westwall (Feb 10, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Shoot first, ask questions later






That's your hero Byrds way.

DURRRR


----------



## ESay (Feb 10, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Bull crap.  Get behind protection outside and use a bullhorn.  Most no-knock warrants, though, are not arrest warrants, they're search warrants.  The fear that someone will flush a bag of weed before the cops get inside leads to the deaths of innocent bystanders, wrong houses, and dead cops.  There's no reason at all for a no-knock warrant - EVER.


I already said in this thread that no-knock warrants came along with the war on drugs, or more correctly, were considered as a tool of it. Basically, you can't just get rid of these warrants without rethinking the war on drugs policy.


----------



## Markle (Feb 10, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> I'm very serious.  There is no need for Rambo-style policing, bursting in doors and guns-a-blazing.  Just because it makes for good theater and TV does not mean it's appropriate in real life in a free country.
> 
> If you have the right to defend yourself in your home but the police can legally kill you for doing it then you have no right to defend yourself even from burglars because you have to wait to make sure they're not police before you defend yourself.  By that time, they have the upper hand and are in control of the situation.
> 
> This is not supposed to be a police state but the war on drugs and the no-knock warrants that came from them have turned us into one.  It needs to end.


No, you're not serious, you're just trolling.

You're advocating that police notify a wanted felon, in this case, someone wanted for murder.  The police should go door to door and evacuate dozens of neighbors putting the wanted person on alert.  So now you have alerted someone capable of murder, in a residence, with unknown weapons and unknown hostages.

Yeah, what a plan!

As opposed to surprising the criminal with a massive force and takedown before the person has a chance to react.

You're got a few drug busts on your record, don't you?  Otherwise, why in the heck would you demand police and private citizens be put at great risk of injury or death?

We are blessed that you are not in any position of authority.


----------



## woodwork201 (Feb 10, 2022)

ESay said:


> I already said in this thread that no-knock warrants came along with the war on drugs, or more correctly, were considered as a tool of it. Basically, you can't just get rid of these warrants without rethinking the war on drugs policy.



No problem there; get the government out of the drug war and let survival of the fittest handle the whole thing.


----------



## woodwork201 (Feb 10, 2022)

Markle said:


> No, you're not serious, you're just trolling.
> 
> You're advocating that police notify a wanted felon, in this case, someone wanted for murder.  The police should go door to door and evacuate dozens of neighbors putting the wanted person on alert.  So now you have alerted someone capable of murder, in a residence, with unknown weapons and unknown hostages.
> 
> ...


I've never been arrested for anything, including drugs.  

These deaths in no-knock warrant services are the danger for the citizens and for the cops.   90% of no-knock warrants are not arrest warrants and certainly not arrest warrants of dangerous criminals.  They are executed so some petty drug possessor cannot flush a bag of weed before the cops get in.  People die to protect the war on drugs.

You're an idiot if you think no-knock warrants are about police safety.  Any time the police bust into a room without knowing what's on the other side, they're in extreme risk.  That's why they shoot first and ask questions later.  A person simply grabs their gun as the door is kicked in gets shot because the police see a gun.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Feb 10, 2022)

Anathema said:


> No it’s not. If the police have a need to interact with you in this way, you’re already sub-human scum. If you fail to follow their commands, even more so. He deserved what he got.



Riiiiight......because corrupt cops do not exist......
And the politicians controlling them are always great, honest and wonderful people!
Got it!!

What a statist bitch you must be.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Feb 10, 2022)

Markle said:


> No, you're not serious, you're just trolling.
> 
> You're advocating that police notify a wanted felon, in this case, someone wanted for murder.  The police should go door to door and evacuate dozens of neighbors putting the wanted person on alert.  So now you have alerted someone capable of murder, in a residence, with unknown weapons and unknown hostages.
> 
> ...



And if they made a mistake ??
Oh right...Humans, especially Police...can never make mistakes.  My bad.

If you get "SWATted" it might teach you a valuable lesson.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 11, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Bull crap.  Get behind protection outside and use a bullhorn.  Most no-knock warrants, though, are not arrest warrants, they're search warrants.  The fear that someone will flush a bag of weed before the cops get inside leads to the deaths of innocent bystanders, wrong houses, and dead cops.  There's no reason at all for a no-knock warrant - EVER.


I can think of one.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Feb 11, 2022)

Anathema said:


> No it’s not. If the police have a need to interact with you in this way, you’re already sub-human scum. If you fail to follow their commands, even more so. He deserved what he got.



So you should always do as the police say? 

Sounds a little fascist... oh wait, it's you.... no surprises there then.


----------



## Batcat (Feb 11, 2022)

Anathema said:


> No it’s not. If the police have a need to interact with you in this way, you’re already sub-human scum. If you fail to follow their commands, even more so. He deserved what he got.


That attitude shows me why Black Lives Matter had so much support.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 11, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> So you should always do as the police say?
> 
> Sounds a little fascist... oh wait, it's you.... no surprises there then.



 Many here have argued many times that you should do whatever the police tell you even if it is a violation of your rights.

 I say the police need better trained on our rights and then personally held responsible if they violate them.


----------



## Anathema (Feb 11, 2022)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Riiiiight......because corrupt cops do not exist......
> And the politicians controlling them are always great, honest and wonderful people!
> Got it!!
> 
> What a statist bitch you must be.


There will always be bad people in every profession. It’s better to stay alive, and fight the issue out in court afterwards than have “He was Right” engraved on your tombstone.

I’m an Authoritarian. I’ve made no attempt to hide that. I’ve been brutally honest about it.


----------



## Anathema (Feb 11, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> So you should always do as the police say?


YES. If I have an issue with it I take it up with the proper people after the fact. 


frigidweirdo said:


> Sounds a little fascist... oh wait, it's you.... no surprises there then.


Authoritarian; and proud of it.


----------



## Anathema (Feb 11, 2022)

Batcat said:


> That attitude shows me why Black Lives Matter had so much support


Oh? Care to share your revelation with the rest of the class.


----------



## woodwork201 (Feb 11, 2022)

Anathema said:


> There will always be bad people in every profession. It’s better to stay alive, and fight the issue out in court afterwards than have “He was Right” engraved on your tombstone.
> 
> I’m an Authoritarian. I’ve made no attempt to hide that. I’ve been brutally honest about it.



You'd be really happy in China or North Korea.

edit to add:  Or Canada or Australia.


----------



## Anathema (Feb 11, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> You'd be really happy in China or North Korea.
> 
> edit to add: Or Canada or Australia.


North Korea and Canada are too cold for my tastes. Chinese cuisine doesn’t agree with my palette. Australian gun laws are repressive.


----------



## Batcat (Feb 11, 2022)

Deleted post


----------



## Batcat (Feb 11, 2022)

Anathema said:


> Oh? Care to share your revelation with the rest of the class.


The fact that you require an explanation proves my point.


----------



## Anathema (Feb 11, 2022)

Batcat said:


> The fact that you require an explanation proves my point


… a point you still haven’t made.

If you’re suggesting that my prior post provides evidence that people like me want all black people dead, you’re wrong. We want all CRIMINALS (and their associates) dead, regardless of their race or gender.


----------



## Batcat (Feb 11, 2022)

Anathema said:


> … a point you still haven’t made.
> 
> If you’re suggesting that my prior post provides evidence that people like me want all black people dead, you’re wrong. We want all CRIMINALS (and their associates) dead, regardless of their race or gender.


Often police arrest people they assume to be criminals who are innocent. The cops should not be judge, jury and executioner. Plus if a person commits a minor offense he is a criminal — do you want him dead too?

I agree that you are an authoritarian. You perhaps live in the wrong place at the wrong time. Germany in the 1930s up to the mid 1940s might be a better time frame.


----------



## Anathema (Feb 11, 2022)

Batcat said:


> Often police arrest people they assume to be criminals who are innocent. The cops should not be judge, jury and executioner. Plus if a person commits a minor offense he is a criminal — do you want him dead too?


They may be “not guilty” of whatever they’re charged with, but no human being over age three is truly innocent. That’s human nature.

.Resisting or running from the Police should be an immediate Guilty plea. Anyone found guilty of a single misdemeanor should go to jail for life. Multiple misdemeanors or a felony should be capital offenses… Death by a single marksman at 30 yards with a .50BMG to the head 24 hours after conviction 


Batcat said:


> I agree that you are an authoritarian. You perhaps live in the wrong place at the wrong time. Germany in the 1930s up to the mid 1940s might be a better time frame


Nah. The Nazis were Authoritarian for tge wrong reasons and with the wrong goal.


----------



## woodwork201 (Feb 11, 2022)

Anathema said:


> North Korea and Canada are too cold for my tastes. Chinese cuisine doesn’t agree with my palette. Australian gun laws are repressive.



Repressive laws are part and parcel of authoritarianism.  You support them.


----------



## Anathema (Feb 11, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Repressive laws are part and parcel of authoritarianism. You support them.


Yes they are and Yes I do. Human beings have proven themselves unable and/or unwilling to do what they SHOULD rather than what they CAN or WANT to do. Therefore most choices need to be removed from their hands to ensure a proper Society.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 11, 2022)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Riiiiight......because corrupt cops do not exist......
> And the politicians controlling them are always great, honest and wonderful people!
> Got it!!
> 
> What a statist bitch you must be.


He's sort of a mix of Stalin and Pee-Wee Herman.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 11, 2022)

Anathema said:


> There will always be bad people in every profession. It’s better to stay alive, and fight the issue out in court afterwards than have “He was Right” engraved on your tombstone.
> 
> I’m an Authoritarian. I’ve made no attempt to hide that. I’ve been brutally honest about it.


I'm sure you'd figure some way to excuse the cop that raped my wife (then age 12), too.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 11, 2022)

Batcat said:


> Often police arrest people they assume to be criminals who are innocent. The cops should not be judge, jury and executioner. Plus if a person commits a minor offense he is a criminal — do you want him dead too?
> 
> I agree that you are an authoritarian. You perhaps live in the wrong place at the wrong time. Germany in the 1930s up to the mid 1940s might be a better time frame.



 The police tried to arrest Elijah McClain even though they had ZERO evidence he had broken any law.
 (and then killed him)
 The police broke into Breonna Taylors apartment even though they had ZERO evidence she had broke any law. (and then killed her)


----------



## Batcat (Feb 11, 2022)

pknopp said:


> The police tried to arrest Elijah McClain even though they had ZERO evidence he had broken any law.
> (and then killed him)
> The police broke into Breonna Taylors apartment even though they had ZERO evidence she had broke any law. (and then killed her)


Judge, jury and executioner.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Feb 11, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Many here have argued many times that you should do whatever the police tell you even if it is a violation of your rights.
> 
> I say the police need better trained on our rights and then personally held responsible if they violate them.



The police in the US are awful. The police in the UK are far more what you'd expect the police to be. It seems that the police is a job for deadbeats in the US, in the UK you have to get into the police and it's got a national structure to it, these American local police can be the worst. They think they're dictator in chief sometimes.


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 12, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> The police in the US are awful. The police in the UK are far more what you'd expect the police to be. It seems that the police is a job for deadbeats in the US, in the UK you have to get into the police and it's got a national structure to it, these American local police can be the worst. They think they're dictator in chief sometimes.



You are an idiot…the left is going after the British police the same way they did here………they are calling them racists, the British cops are ignoring rape victims…..,you idiots construct this false image of everything in Europe being better than here in the U.S. despite every horrible thing the Europeans have done………you are the spoiled children of a great nation….


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 12, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> The police in the US are awful. The police in the UK are far more what you'd expect the police to be. It seems that the police is a job for deadbeats in the US, in the UK you have to get into the police and it's got a national structure to it, these American local police can be the worst. They think they're dictator in chief sometimes.




Keep creating your "Disney Europe," fantasy.....

1) the British left will demonize the police

2) the British left will begin releasing violent monsters over and over again.......

The tried and true left wing formula....

* The idea that the issues BLM are protesting about are specific only to the US is farcical, as though race or policing are not global phenomena by their very nature; as though we don’t see similar dynamics in Brazil, or Australia, or even Britain.
---
In 2017, the Lammy Review showed that while black people comprise 3% of the overall population in England and Wales, they currently make up 12% of its prison population. The percentage of black people in England and Wales who are in prison is higher in relation to their share of the general population than the corresponding figure in the US. In this regard, we’re locking more of our black people away than the big, bad USA. The numbers only get worse when you consider younger inmates specifically: 48% of under-18s in custody are from black or other ethnic minority backgrounds.  *











						Systemic racism and police brutality are British problems too | Kojo Koram
					

Those who argue that Black Lives Matter protesters are jumping on an American bandwagon wilfully miss the point, says academic Kojo Koram




					www.theguardian.com
				




*LONDON — London police officers routinely made jokes about rape and exchanged racist messages, according to a report from England’s official police watchdog that detailed a pattern of misogyny and bullying in the force, the latest blow to an embattled service that has faced intense scrutiny in recent months.*
*The findings reflected a troubling culture within the London Metropolitan Police Service, according to the report released Tuesday by the Independent Office for Police Conduct, the police watchdog, which made more than a dozen recommendations to tackle the problem. It said the episodes it detailed were not isolated ones or the work of a few “bad apples.”
The report comes amid growing calls for increased scrutiny of the force after the kidnapping, rape and murder of Sarah Everard, a 33-year-old London woman, by a Metropolitan Police Service officer in March 2021 highlighted broader concerns about misogyny within policing, and violence against women and girls.
“The behavior we uncovered was disgraceful and fell well below the standards expected of the officers involved,” Sal Naseem, the police watchdog’s regional director, said in a statement, adding that the “issues are not isolated or historic.”
*
*Mr. Naseem said that the watchdog welcomed current efforts to root out problematic behavior and attitudes from the police force, including a continuing formal independent review of the standards and culture within the service, but “more is required.”*










						Report on London Police Highlights Culture of Misogyny and Racism
					

Britain’s police watchdog says the London force needs to address “disgraceful” behavior after an investigation found widespread bullying, discrimination and sexual harassment.




					www.nytimes.com
				




*Britain’s most senior police leaders are considering making a public admission that their forces are institutionally racist, the Guardian has learned.*

*High-level discussions began on Thursday and come as their special adviser on race says the declaration is needed if promises of radical reform are to be believed by black, Asian and minority ethnic (BAME) communities. More discussions will be held in January, and a decision from police chiefs is expected in February.*









						UK police leaders to debate making public admission of institutional racism
					

Exclusive: high-level talks underway as race adviser promises radical reform and anti-racist policing




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 12, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> The police in the US are awful. The police in the UK are far more what you'd expect the police to be. It seems that the police is a job for deadbeats in the US, in the UK you have to get into the police and it's got a national structure to it, these American local police can be the worst. They think they're dictator in chief sometimes.




You really don't know what you are talking about...

*A police watchdog investigation has been launched after a 27-year-old man died while being detained by officers.*
*
Hertfordshire Police revealed it had referred itself to the Independent Office for Police Conduct (IOPC) over the incident in Hemel Hempstead on Thursday.
*
*The force said the suspect was ‘taken ill’ while being detained in the Cotterells, a residential area.*









						Police force refers itself to watchdog after man, 27, dies being detained
					

Hertfordshire Constabulary said the suspect was 'taken ill' while being detained in a residential area in Hemel Hempstead.




					metro.co.uk
				




*A total of 147 Metropolitan Police officers have been accused of domestic violence by a spouse or partner in the past two years, it has been revealed.*
*
Data released under freedom of information laws shows the 129 male officers and 18 female officers faced allegations, although just a fraction ended up in court.
*
*One of the female officers and 11 of the male officers were charged, a proportion of around 8%.*









						Nearly 150 Met Police officers accused of domestic violence in past two years
					

Just 8% of the allegations led to criminal charges, according to new data.




					metro.co.uk
				















						Misogyny in Met played key role in downfall of Cressida Dick
					

Commissioner-led series of missteps that eroded confidence and loyalty came before dealing with toxic culture




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## woodwork201 (Feb 12, 2022)

2aguy said:


> You are an idiot…the left is going after the British police the same way they did here………they are calling them racists, the British cops are ignoring rape victims…..,you idiots construct this false image of everything in Europe being better than here in the U.S. despite every horrible thing the Europeans have done………you are the spoiled children of a great nation….



I think you mean he's a spoiled child of a once-great nation.


----------



## woodwork201 (Feb 12, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> The police in the US are awful. The police in the UK are far more what you'd expect the police to be. It seems that the police is a job for deadbeats in the US, in the UK you have to get into the police and it's got a national structure to it, these American local police can be the worst. They think they're dictator in chief sometimes.



You bring up one point that exemplifies everything the left is really working for in police reform: a national structure.  This is all simply about creating a national police force similar to the KGB, the Stasi, or the Gestapo.

Although the left controls policing in most cities, they do not control it universally across the nation.  The only way to get that control is to remove local control over the police and establish a single, federal, police power.  Since the Constitution doesn't give them that power, they are using money and grants to require that local police follow Federal guidelines to get the money and the Supreme Court, with the help of leftist traitor Kavanaugh, just established that the Federal government has the power to order anything it wants if they simply give a dollar for the obedience.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 12, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> You bring up one point that exemplifies everything the left is really working for in police reform: a national structure.  This is all simply about creating a national police force similar to the KGB, the Stasi, or the Gestapo.
> 
> Although the left controls policing in most cities, they do not control it universally across the nation.  The only way to get that control is to remove local control over the police and establish a single, federal, police power.  Since the Constitution doesn't give them that power, they are using money and grants to require that local police follow Federal guidelines to get the money and the Supreme Court, with the help of leftist traitor Kavanaugh, just established that the Federal government has the power to order anything it wants if they simply give a dollar for the obedience.



 Or the police could just stop violating people's rights.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 12, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > you are the spoiled children of a great nation….
> ...



  Britain has not been a great nation since long before Tainted Tommy was born, since before his parents, or his grandparents or his great grandparents or even his great-great grandparents were born.

  Britain once ruled a grand empire, covering much of the known world.

  That all started to fall apart when one of their colonies decided that it'd had enough of them, and kicked the British filth out.

  And now, some British filth such as Tainted Tommy feel like it's their place to pontificate to that first colony that rebelled against the British Empire, how we should run our country, even though we fought two wars specifically to establish that the British filth have no standing and no say whatsoever as to how we run our country.


----------



## woodwork201 (Feb 12, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Or the police could just stop violating people's rights.


It will never happen.  Not one soul ever that had power over others has every failed to abuse the power in some way.  The best we can hope for is that the abuse by the police, or anyone else in government, remains at a tolerable level so we can look ourselves in the mirror in the morning without being shamed into a fight.


----------



## Dr Grump (Feb 12, 2022)

Anathema said:


> LOL. I’ll have at least 30 seconds warning thanks to the location of my new home and my security systems.





Anathema said:


> No it’s not. If the police have a need to interact with you in this way, you’re already sub-human scum. If you fail to follow their commands, even more so. He deserved what he got.


How scummy are you. 
"Locke has several family members in law enforcement and has no criminal history, and he was in legal possession of a firearm at the time of his death. "


----------



## pknopp (Feb 13, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> It will never happen.  Not one soul ever that had power over others has every failed to abuse the power in some way.  The best we can hope for is that the abuse by the police, or anyone else in government, remains at a tolerable level so we can look ourselves in the mirror in the morning without being shamed into a fight.



 It will stop or places will burn.


----------



## Anathema (Feb 13, 2022)

Dr Grump said:


> How scummy are you.
> "Locke has several family members in law enforcement and has no criminal history, and he was in legal possession of a firearm at the time of his death. "


I don’t care if his father was the Pope and his mother the Virgin Mary. It’s irrelevant. If you hang around with trash people who are doing trash things, then you’re gonna smell like trash and you can’t be surprised if you get taken out with the trash.


----------

